# Nintendo is being too slow on the updates (Real Talk)



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 28, 2021)

Since we are at the end of March and going into April 2021 I've been noticing that there is a divide in the community right now. I seen people saying "Oh stop complaining about Brewster he's never gonna come" and then you have others saying "Oh this game is so terrible they still haven' t given us what we want". People seem to either accept the game for what it is and you have others trying so hard to tell Nintendo to bring back a lot of things to the game and improve on it.

Let me just say this and let me be very clear about this. I don't hate New Horizons its a good and it isn’t terrible, but I feel like Nintendo is just rolling things out very slowly, They really haven't been telling us much of what to expect in 2021. If they would've just put out a trailer showing what we can look forward to in the future then that would make so much more sense and there would not be this much speculation.

I know every time when anyone talks badly about the game, some people feel the need to defend it because they are either sick and tired of hearing the same arguments and they tell them to just "accept the game for what it is or play something else" and then on the other side there is people saying how they still want the game to be improved and there is still stuff missing that they are not really showing or talking about lately.

I am personally in the middle and I see both sides and I can understand from their viewpoints. However I can pretty much see why it has led to this and I think it has to do with Nintendo being slow on the updates and not really giving us like a full trailer of what to expect in 2021. I remember last year when the game was out they showed us a trailer of what to see in 2020 like the Leif and Redd returning, May Day Event, and pretty much telling us to keep a look out for the holiday events. Thats how people back last year didn't speculate too much, because they know what was coming and were looking forward to it.

However, in 2021 we really haven't gotten much info on what to expect later in the year. Jaunary was dry, February was the Festivale event which we knew it was coming since last year, then we had the Mario day update, which again was something we already knew last year. Now recently we have the Sanrio update, with some new seasonal items being added, a new quality of life change which we can have the Kiosk on our nookhpone and have more custom design slots (which was awesome), and finally the return of Bunny Day, which is good for people who never played it last year.

So I just wanted to get this out there, because it seems like after the 1 year anniversary there has been more growing frustrations about the game not improving and so much callouts to Nintendo not really giving us much info on what to look forward to this year. What do you guys think? This is just something that has been on my mind recently and I've been noticing this for quite some time.

Edit: I seen some really interesting debates going on and its good to keep the conversation going, but don't get too defensive if you disagree with someone's opinion. Everyone has different views on how they see the game and thats fine as long as you respect others. This post is not meant to change other people's opinions or control how they play the game, it is meant to acknowledge things that can be done better going forward. Again I cannot stress this enough this is not "negative" or "complaining" like some people are saying its to give context on the situation.


----------



## FaerieRose (Mar 28, 2021)

New Leaf didn’t get the Welcome Amiibo update until 3 years after it released. I’m not panicking yet.


----------



## TheRevienne (Mar 28, 2021)

I don't think they're slow with the updates per say, I think we're expecting them too fast. I've said in another thread I made when the game came out and people were on lockdown, all we did was play the game, whereas with previous games we had real life as well, like school, work, etc. But since we had all that free time, we've 'consumed' all the content the game has to offer, whether you're playing at a slow pace or not, on the whole people have just poured hours and hours into the game, myself included. 

I don't know what Nintendo plans for the future updates for the game, none of us do really, we can speculate, which ends up getting people's hopes up and then dashed when it doesn't happen, or we can just wait and see what comes. It'd be great if we saw series classics like Brewster back or Cooper and Booker in some role, but Nintendo has always marched to the beat of its own drum, and puts things out when they're ready to. For example, the game itself was pushed back to 20th March 2020 after being billed for a late 2019 release.

Patience and not getting too caught up in what we want I think is the key going forward. I hope that since things are getting somewhat back to 'normal' (let's face it, we'll never be 100% normal again, whatever normal was), but AC should take a back seat in people's lives, like the previous games did, as we all get back to real life. Once that happens, the updates won't seem as slow.


----------



## Matt0106 (Mar 28, 2021)

Personally, I'm not having any problem with how they are rolling things out. Like @FaerieRose stated, New Leaf had to wait a couple years to actually get a real update. Therefore, I'm quite content with what we're getting. Also compared to previous entries, Nintendo is updating events with new items in Nook's Cranny, I can't complain given that previous entries never got that kind of treatment.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 28, 2021)

TheRevienne said:


> I don't think they're slow with the updates per say, I think we're expecting them too fast. I've said in another thread I made when the game came out and people were on lockdown, all we did was play the game, whereas with previous games we had real life as well, like school, work, etc. But since we had all that free time, we've 'consumed' all the content the game has to offer, whether you're playing at a slow pace or not, on the whole people have just poured hours and hours into the game, myself included.
> 
> I don't know what Nintendo plans for the future updates for the game, none of us do really, we can speculate, which ends up getting people's hopes up and then dashed when it doesn't happen, or we can just wait and see what comes. It'd be great if we saw series classics like Brewster back or Cooper and Booker in some role, but Nintendo has always marched to the beat of its own drum, and puts things out when they're ready to. For example, the game itself was pushed back to 20th March 2020 after being billed for a late 2019 release.
> 
> Patience and not getting too caught up in what we want I think is the key going forward. I hope that since things are getting somewhat back to 'normal' (let's face it, we'll never be 100% normal again, whatever normal was), but AC should take a back seat in people's lives, like the previous games did, as we all get back to real life. Once that happens, the updates won't seem as slow.


Yeah I know this game came out during a time when the whole world was in lockdown and this game was the reason why people spend so much time on it. It is true that we spent a lot of time on this game more than any other game than before. I think we should really slow down on the speculations, because a lot of times when Nintendo mentions something that is coming, people tend to speculate "Oh what if this is there or what if this NPC makes a return this time"? Most times when that happens people get their hopes up too high and they got disappointed.

Its impossible to predict whats going to happen in the future and I think by the end of the day we will get more updates with the game, since Nintendo made it clear that they were planning on supporting this game for 3 to 4 years so its not like they are going to abandon the game and move on to something else. All we can do is wait and see what happens. For now I think we just need to really slow down on the speculations, because I can see it being pretty tiring and it can pretty repetitive. We can only hope for so much and when it doesn't happened we just have to keep on waiting until it eventually happens. Its frustrating I know, but it is what it is.


----------



## mirukushake (Mar 28, 2021)

This isn't a live service game, so it's not like Nintendo needs to be putting out updates constantly to keep people playing or paying a subscription. They are just a bonus to me, basically. When I get bored, I focus on playing something else; when an update catches my eye or I get the itch to play, I focus on this game again. That's how I played New Leaf and it hasn't changed for this game either.

Plus, Nintendo has always been about doing things their own way and in accordance to their own vision, so I think a lot of the updates that people are expecting may never come, but we can always be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## TheRevienne (Mar 28, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> Yeah I know this game came out during a time when the whole world was in lockdown and this game was the reason why people spend so much time on it. It is true that we spent a lot of time on this game more than any other game than before. I think we should really slow down on the speculations, because a lot of times when Nintendo mentions something that is coming, people tend to speculate "Oh what if this is there or what if this NPC makes a return this time"? Most times when that happens people get their hopes up too high and they got disappointed.
> 
> Its impossible to predict whats going to happen in the future and I think by the end of the day we will get more updates with the game, since Nintendo made it clear that they were planning on supporting this game for 3 to 4 years so its not like they are going to abandon the game and move on to something else. All we can do is wait and see what happens. For now I think we just need to really slow down on the speculations, because I can see it being pretty tiring and it can pretty repetitive. We can only hope for so much and when it doesn't happened we just have to keep on waiting until it eventually happens. Its frustrating I know, but it is what it is.



Yes, I definitely agree there. What really doesn't help is youtube channels seeing that updates are coming out and making videos on what it could be, who could be coming back. But they get views I guess so it doesn't matter to them, but people who believe them and start to think themselves, or, so and so is coming back, just end up being disappointed when it's not their fault, Nintendos, or the games. It's the fault of the person who made the video or started the rumor :L

I think that not everything was fully ready for release, and rather than push the game back further they decided to release updates throughout the year. I also think they did it to stop hackers and people like that, I mean people were duping really early on, and they jumped on that really quickly. They lost a lot of money with the 3DS/DS and people being able to port games to things like R4 cards and the like, so I think that doing it the way they did it is an attempt to stop that. Exactly though it is what it is, things will come, things won't come, and we just got to wait and see and be patient, and for the rumor mill not to be stoked by youtube channels and other sources. :L


----------



## Coach (Mar 28, 2021)

I think the update style itself is ok, but the issue is that the base game has very limited content milestones. In NL you had way more shops to unlock, more furniture, all events at base. That's why there are more complaints. The updates like the Redd+Leif or Diving ones were received really well, and I think if the event updates all included new features (Like the recent design changes) it's a lot better for game longevity.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Mar 28, 2021)

Wasn't March packed in terms of updates?


----------



## satine (Mar 28, 2021)

I'm kind of in both camps here.

The once-a-month pace isn't slow to me. And really it's a little more frequent than I had originally expected. My issue is not with the pace of the updates, or the pace of the announcements. It's just with the contents of the updates in general.

This last update, they gave us a few little quality-of-life things which was very nice. And honestly it was extraordinarily surprising to me, because quality-of-life seemed to be rather neglected before. My issue is just that they're adding all these little extras or bonuses that are NOT core elements of the game (Sanrio -- of course super cute but I mean, it's more of a crossover thing than an AC thing, regardless of whether or not it was in one previous iteration of the game; also Mario for the same reasons) before they're adding back things that ARE core elements, things that the majority of the fanbase might dearly miss. I think Nintendo needs to focus on completing the game rather than adding in little bonus features or crossovers.

Obviously the event updates are to be expected and are nice. They said they'd do events this way, so it makes sense that the majority of them are centered around upcoming events. That's not my complaint. I just would've preferred they added in more of the core characters or elements of the game as well as very common quality-of-life requests (Brewster, gyroids, maybe some better house upgrades, maybe bulk crafting, better villager dialogue, other missing NPCs like Gracie Grace or Kapp'n or Tortimer, etc etc etc) before adding on all these little extras that in the end are appealing, but not very relevant to the game itself in the long run.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Mar 28, 2021)

I remember when they released the first summer update, I was skeptical because I thought ‘but I don’t really need more to do’ - of course now I take diving for granted. (though I still find I don’t have as much time to do it as I would like, because I get caught up in tidying and talking to my villagers and time just flies by!)

I have become accustomed to having updates now, and look forward to them and having a little extra excitement in the game. About 1 per 1-3 months is manageable to me, because if they were more frequent I feel like it would be too much (for me), and I’d feel obligated to play a certain amount just to keep up, and although I play a ton I like it to be something I want to do not something I ‘have’ to do.

however in my opinion (just my own personal opinion not something I expect everyone to sign on for) after spending over 1600 hours playing this game i would honestly be totally okay, even happy to finally be bored and able to cool it on playing the game a bit.

personally, I feel like the amount of playtime and enjoyment for me has so very far exceeded my expectations (and sunk costs) for any game or single activity that i am totally satisfied and would not really feel I had cause for complaint if the updates ended now (though I am happy they are not ending yet, I definitely want to keep getting updates!)

I know the game isn’t perfect (do I love going into the able’s dressing room 1000 times, or crafting 500 individual fish baits one at a time, or being limited to only 10 villagers? - of course not!), I’m not in denial, or expecting everyone to only have good things to say, but this is just my personal, hundred percent honest opinion for my experience. Anything I could put 1600 hours into in under a year feels pretty absurd for me to try and say it was lacking, for me at least. (It was basically impossible for me to have put any more time in without quitting my job and abandoning my family).

I hope everyone gets what they are missing and longing for, I really 100% do (as long as it isn’t paid dlc) but for me everything else is just gravy 


(Disclaimer- this really is just my own perspective on my own experience and expectations- not trying to convince anyone or make anyone feel bad, or anything like that, etc.)

	Post automatically merged: Mar 28, 2021



SoraFan23 said:


> Yeah I know this game came out during a time when the whole world was in lockdown and this game was the reason why people spend so much time on it. It is true that we spent a lot of time on this game more than any other game than before. I think we should really slow down on the speculations, because a lot of times when Nintendo mentions something that is coming, people tend to speculate "Oh what if this is there or what if this NPC makes a return this time"? Most times when that happens people get their hopes up too high and they got disappointed.
> 
> Its impossible to predict whats going to happen in the future and I think by the end of the day we will get more updates with the game, since Nintendo made it clear that they were planning on supporting this game for 3 to 4 years so its not like they are going to abandon the game and move on to something else. All we can do is wait and see what happens. For now I think we just need to really slow down on the speculations, because I can see it being pretty tiring and it can pretty repetitive. We can only hope for so much and when it doesn't happened we just have to keep on waiting until it eventually happens. Its frustrating I know, but it is what it is.



I definitely agree with your point about YouTube fan ‘update’ trailers and speculations

I think unfortunately the 1st anniversary was a somewhat fan invented major milestone, when Nintendo never gave any indication that they were considering it a major event in game or deadline for major changes/ updates/ additions. It is easy for speculation to kind of take on it’s own momentum online, no matter how removed it is from the facts and that can lead to a lot of disappointment - kind of reminds me when I used to see people make ‘fan casts’ for movie adaptations of books and comics on places like tumblr - people would get so angry that this person the fan community decided was right for a role had been ‘robbed’ when in actuality they were never even under consideration.


----------



## Rosch (Mar 28, 2021)

We should be more patient. The second year of the game has just begun.

The update was recently released less than two weeks ago (March 17) and people already want a new update so soon. Of course I understand why. The features most demanded by [vocal] fans want are still missing. Sure, the update might be useless to some, but the AC fandom is huge and there are many others (especially new fans) who appreciate these things.

--

Since we're talking about updates anyway, let's look ahead and consider the next one...

Last year, v1.2.0 (April 23) gave us bushes (Leif), art (Redd), Nature Day, May Day (Rover), Int'l Museum Day (Stamp Rally), & the Wedding Season (Reese & Cyrus). Then v1.3.0 (July 3) gave us diving, Pascal (mermaid set), & Gullivarrr (pirate set). Then v1.4.0 (July 30) gave us the Fireworks Show, & dreaming (Luna).

The NPCs and added game mechanics are out of the list. And the events above aren't really considered holidays, so the updates will most likely just reactivate said events and add some new items (obviously for Rover). If you think about it, it will be very small, content-wise (and that's three updates combined into one). Also time-wise, the updates should tide us over between after Bunny Day up until Halloween (late April to September).

So surely Nintendo must have a plan for this. And what a perfect time to provide us a new set of NPCs and introduce or return mechanics and items.

I am hopeful and will continue to give this a chance until the developers finally stop supporting this game.


*EDIT:
Some datamining news that could interest others...*

In the datamine, there are indications that villagers can wear wetsuits, hospital and school clothes automatically. But there are currently no situations that triggers it. Just think: villagers wearing raincoats automatically when it rains, or changing to workout clothes when exercising.

Previously, it was hinted that Lottie might return, so it might be related.


----------



## RollingAntony (Mar 28, 2021)

Some people just will never be happy with this game, it's far easier to accept that instead of trying to unravel a code of why "people are disappointed" or there is a "great divide". Even if all the things the very loud fans ask are added, you won't please everyone. Because everyone has different expectations and many people keep hyping themselves over nothing and when it's obvious the developers aren't catering to their exact taste, they get disappointed.

You say people last year "didn't speculate too much" and I'm struggling to see how you reached that conclusion. Ever since April, people were repeating the same things over and over again, because "the datamine" said so, because of course that NPC has to be added, because etc. Like, some content creators on YouTube "speculate" on the return of Brewster like every two weeks since the game was released. Too many articles about the game talk about the new things but always include an addendum about "what x thing is not".

So many people pushed this narrative about the game having an anniversary update when nothing like that was ever said, so many people were expecting monthly updates when nothing like that was ever said and so on. And what happened when those fan-made thoughts didn't come to pass? They get irrationally angry and disappointed- there's no mystery.


tl;dr: even if Nintendo was slow with updates (they're not even with a damn pandemic going around), the expectations and demands for this game will never be achieved, no matter how much is added. I've already seen people asking for more custom design slots. The fandom own perception of what's "missing" is not shared by everyone.

obligatory disclaimer that you can be disappointed and hate and whatever this game as much as you want and that NH is not perfect


----------



## Mr.Fox (Mar 28, 2021)

I'm finding the Animal Crossing fanbase to be greedy for the most part...I suppose you could chalk it up to their love/passion for the game?

Nintendo has already given us a ton of stuff they didn't need to give us...they could've just let us all purchase the game and leave it at that. As I also play Splatoon/MK/Pokemon/SSB/Mario titles I can also vouch for the fact that AC gets updates/new items/features far more regularly than most of the other mainstream titles.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 28, 2021)

I don't know, considering we've gotten an update almost every month some that were twice a month, I'm not going to complain too much yet. Some of the updates were a hit some were a miss but overall this game has been updated more frequently than most multiplayer games. Animal Crossing New Leaf didn't even see an update until literally 3 years later.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 28, 2021)

I enjoy the game a lot as it is. If they never released another update, I would still be very happy with the game. The updates are just a nice added bonus.

I hold no expectations to the updates and haven't been let down from them either. They come every couple of months and bring new stuff. I'm happy with that.

I think people need to remember that this is not a subscription game. They paid a one off fee for it. Everything that comes after that is an added bonus that they are not entitled to at all. I think more people should remember that.

Now that's not me saying that I don't want new updates to come out faster with lots more content in each one. I would love that. But I'm also accepting of the fact I'm not owed anything.

But like we got 2 updates very recently that have changed the game a lot for me. We got warp pipes and more custom designs.
These updates allowed me to change my island for the better and they came less than a month apart. We had an update January, one in February, and one in March. Thats one every month this year. That's a good rate.

So I dont think theyre too slow on the updates at all. Some people just aren't happy because the updates aren't giving them content that they have never been told they are going to get, but they want anyways.


----------



## meggiewes (Mar 28, 2021)

I don't think that the problem isn't that the updates are coming out too slowly. I think the big problem is that we have no idea what might be coming at all. If they were more transparent and released a little 3 month road map of planned updates, then I think that would go a long way to keep people calm. Especially since New Horizons is the very first game to have a live service update model similar to Splatoon.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 28, 2021)

The updates we have even gotten have brought things no other Animal Crossing title has
-Natural hair styles
-Cool ass eye colors
-Way more custom slots than ever before
-More storage than ever before
-Revamp of nearly all the holidays
-New skin colors
I can't even think of everything at the moment but point is some of the fans are stuck on Animal Crossing New Leaf that they can't get past that. It's starting to getting greedy. This title has been treated better than any other title.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 28, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I think people need to remember that this is not a subscription game. They paid a one off fee for it. Everything that comes after that is an added bonus that they are not entitled to at all. I think more people should remember that.


Well that's controversial considering that the online in New Horizons is not really that good. When a game has an online but it lacks a lot of modes it just makes you wonder "well is there a point to having a subscription just to visit someone's island" All you do is just shop on their island, and sure you can interact with their villagers, and of course have a fun time hanging out. 

Since the dream suite came out last year I seen people say "well if I have the Dream Suite what is the point of me visiting islands?" since then many people didn't want to come to others islands, because of how long the load times are when visiting islands. I get that there is a saying when the online doesn't really offer much. Its like the Single Player has more for the player to do, but the online really lacks in that department. 

Me personally I really find myself using the dream suite more often than visiting other people's islands using Dodo Airlines. Then again there are some questionable decision when the game feels like you need to have an online subscription just to do certain things like get a code for a Custom design slot or just basically trying to send a gift to your friend. Its a hot topic so yeah.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 28, 2021)

It's also worth noting that while it seems like Nintendo doesn't hear us, they do. They gave more storage, they gave us more slots they even fixed Bunny Day when the game first came out last year. So, while it feels like Nintendo isn't hearing us, they are they're simply working on _their _time not _our _time.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 28, 2021

I mean hell they may have done a crappy job of it but, they brought back the Saniro update. Nintendo is trying their best during a time of a pandemic. Please remember this guys.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 28, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> You say people last year "didn't speculate too much" and I'm struggling to see how you reached that conclusion. Ever since April, people were repeating the same things over and over again, because "the datamine" said so, because of course that NPC has to be added, because etc. Like, some content creators on YouTube "speculate" on the return of Brewster like every two weeks since the game was released. Too many articles about the game talk about the new things but always include an addendum about "what x thing is not".


Thats kinda strange considering that last year in May I remember we got the May Day event and I remember many people actually enjoying it so I didn't hear much complaints about Brewster not appearing. Maybe I didn't see it elsewhere, but at the time people were still enjoying the game. Also for the Datamines I feel like sometimes it can be used the wrong way. When you mentioned YouTube there is an issue there. 

Sometimes people will speculate that whatever is in the datamine will come to game. However, that could me just be unused coding or features meaning to say that it was supposed to be added in the game but it was left out. Its this thing with most other games when it comes out complete there are people out there who look through the games files just to see what was left out and what it could've been if it was added in. That doesn't mean to say that it will be back though so I can see why some people thinking it would come back would be wrong. 

Also I do agree with your point about too many articles about the game thinking that there is something coming but its not really since its a rumor. Rumors tend to be untrustworthy. Sometimes they are right and other times they are wrong for the most part.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 28, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> Well that's controversial considering that the online in New Horizons is not really that good. When a game has an online but it lacks a lot of modes it just makes you wonder "well is there a point to having a subscription just to visit someone's island" All you do is just shop on their island, and sure you can interact with their villagers, and of course have a fun time hanging out.
> 
> Since the dream suite came out last year I seen people say "well if I have the Dream Suite what is the point of me visiting islands?" since then many people didn't want to come to others islands, because of how long the load times are when visiting islands. I get that there is a saying when the online doesn't really offer much. Its like the Single Player has more for the player to do, but the online really lacks in that department.
> 
> Me personally I really find myself using the dream suite more often than visiting other people's islands using Dodo Airlines. Then again there are some questionable decision when the game feels like you need to have an online subscription just to do certain things like get a code for a Custom design slot or just basically trying to send a gift to your friend. Its a hot topic so yeah.


I can see why some might not want a subscription to nintendo online and not think it adds much value for them.

But to me, online or not, it's not a subscription based game. You can very easily play without online, on my second switch I dont have online and am doing just fine.

The online service is a nintendo thing and not an animal crossing thing so I don't personally think they go together for this particular discussion.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Mar 28, 2021)

Rosch said:


> *EDIT:
> Some datamining news that could interest others...*
> 
> In the datamine, there are indications that villagers can wear wetsuits, hospital and school clothes automatically. But there are currently no situations that triggers it. Just think: villagers wearing raincoats automatically when it rains, or changing to workout clothes when exercising.
> ...



This blew my mind lol
The villagers wearing wetsuits...or even being in the ocean swimming around...can't wrap my brain around that.


----------



## Rosch (Mar 28, 2021)

Mr.Fox said:


> This blew my mind lol
> The villagers wearing wetsuits...or even being in the ocean swimming around...can't wrap my brain around that.



Interestingly, these were recently added in v1.9.0.


----------



## a potato (Mar 28, 2021)

The game is just over a year old, and it continues to sell well. There’s no need for a major update right now. As someone else pointed out, the Welcome amiibo update didn’t come to NL until a few years after release.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 28, 2021)

This is a bit negative, so to prevent the thread from turning into a war, I hid the text.
I'm on both sides. I don't hate new horizons, but I do agree it's lacking. Like someone on the thread said, new leaf had 5 shops from the start, then you get more as you progress. Many people (not just here) have been saying that there should be more shops. And I'm one of those people. Although I think more shops should be added, it should have it's limits.  And same with the #bringmorefurniturefromnewleafintonewhorizions people. Now, I say this with love, you can't just add everythingback from new leaf. I mean, some people might love it, but the game would just turn into new leaf part 2. What I'm saying is, every animal crossing game has something special. Acpg was a great start to the series and introduced villagers who would later become staples of the series like Goldie, and Bob. Wild world was also a special game because of the episodes that go back into some characters pasts like tom nook. City folk added the city, and also introduced new characters like dr. shrunk. New leaf really was a step in the right direction imo. Not only did it make you mayor, but there's lots of shops, and more to explore. 
Main point: So, Nintendo may be being slow with the updates, but eventually they will add something worthwhile and something new. I honestly don't mind if Nintendo starts adding new leaf furniture back, but what they shouldn't do is add everything back, because it becomes less of it's own game. 
I'm koopadude100, and I approve this message.


----------



## psiJordan (Mar 28, 2021)

I mean it is entirely possible that they aren’t giving us a look of what’s coming in updates in the future because... there isn’t a lot coming. “Updates through the next 2 years” could be just special or miscellaneous items unfortunately.

I think they’re slowing down and drifting away from monthly/seasonal updates into just little things


----------



## cocoacat (Mar 29, 2021)

I don't think the updates are that slow... the fact we get regular updates at all is pretty nice, actually. And this month has been very generous with the Mario items, Sanrio, and the custom designs.

Some of the past updates could have been better. A lot tend to be very event focused, which is fun for a week or so but the items are very thematic and you're left with not much to do until the next event. More quality of life changes or new long-term items and things to do would be welcome. For instance, the Halloween event was great... loved the pumpkins and atmosphere... but it would have been nice to get a gothic or baroque furniture set and a wrought iron fence without pumpkins. We did get new face and eye colors which was great, but they aren't very versatile, either. Growing pumpkins was fun, but nothing else came of it. I was hoping we'd be able to grow more things.

Going forward I'm just hoping for more items, some QoL improvements, and maybe some more things to do, like the cafe, being able to decorate villager homes, or go to a new Tortimer island. I'm hopeful they have good things in store.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Mar 29, 2021)

I'm actually perfectly fine with how the updates are coming out. I don't really want everything coming too quickly. It gives me something to look forward too every couple of months. But I can see why that might be a problem for people who are getting burnt out. 
Although some of the updates were a little lack-luster, I still think they are coming out at a good pace. I'm just really hopeful for some more items in future updates. I think everyone is. 

I also agree that the speculations are annoying. It gets everybody's hopes up too much, and then people are just disappointed when they don't see that particular thing in the update. 

I'm honestly on the side of I'm pretty over seeing these threads about what is wrong with the game, because we all know what the issues are at this point. Is there really any need to keep making threads about it? I don't think Nintendo is ever going to be able to please everyone. There is always going to be something wrong or something missing from the game for people. It's like people can't just enjoy something anymore. Sorry if what I'm saying upsets you but it's what I think. 

Like I have said many times before, but I guess I will say it again- I love New Horizons, and though it lacks some things, it's a great game overall and has helped me through a lot of things since it came out last year. I'm not going to speak about what I think is wrong with the game or the updates, because everyone knows at this point, and it's just dragging it out. 

I swear if I see another thread like this, imma scream.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 29, 2021



Cosmic-chan said:


> It's also worth noting that while it seems like Nintendo doesn't hear us, they do. They gave more storage, they gave us more slots they even fixed Bunny Day when the game first came out last year. So, while it feels like Nintendo isn't hearing us, they are they're simply working on _their _time not _our _time.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 28, 2021
> 
> I mean hell they may have done a crappy job of it but, they brought back the Saniro update. Nintendo is trying their best during a time of a pandemic. Please remember this guys.



omg yes. People think Nintendo don't actually listen to what their customers want, but they do. I guess people should try having some patience.


----------



## jasa11 (Mar 29, 2021)

Im gonna be real short on the updates we been getting these past months.

April fools day event has its own special character just like toy day, halloween..etc
The event itself is super fun and it gives great rewards based on new leafs version.

What did new horizons get? A stupid a** whoopie cushion. That itself SAYS enough about the quality of these updates.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 29, 2021)

peachycrossing9 said:


> omg yes. People think Nintendo don't actually listen to what their customers want, but they do. I guess people should try having some patience.


I try to look at from Nintendo's perspective. They're a huge company that just work only on ACNH. The fact the game is finished should be a clue that they probably won't focus on it as much as new stuff like Splatoon 3 however, that doesn't mean Nintendo doesn't note things. They do and they'll get to them when they can. It's like being a teacher in a class of 200 students and at least 100 of them raise their hands, yes the teacher sees all of them but, they can only get to one person at a time and everyone needs to be patient. Nintendo does hear us, they do take note and while yes not everything they do is perfect, for the most part they do try to take care of their customers. Nintendo is made up of humans. Humans can only work so fast and will make mistakes. People need to be patient and wait.


----------



## xara (Mar 29, 2021)

i’m a bit divided on this myself. on one hand, i’d probably become overwhelmed if they were rolling out updates at say,, pocket camp speed but on the other hand, i’m always interested in new content and find that i’m becoming burnt out a lot easier since i only have about the same tasks to do each day which becomes boring after a while.  i don’t have much of an opinion on how fast updates should be dropped but i definitely would’ve loved a sneak peek of things that are to come sometime this year.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Mar 29, 2021)

Personally I am fine with the pace of the updates. It's nice that they are continually adding to the game, even a year after it has come out. I think people just gotta be patient. I'd rather slow updates than tons of buggy, rushed updates.


----------



## pocky (Mar 29, 2021)

This attitude is pretty common with any game that has a big following. You got a lot of people that will complain and a bunch more that will defend the game no matter what.

Personally there is still a lot of content that I wish would get added. Maybe not so much "content" but items. Looking back at my New Leaf houses it feels like I was able to get a lot more creative whereas with New Horizons I'm extremely limited with what I can do. Other than that New Horizons has almost everything else that I want, except maybe perfect fruit and certain NPCs I doubt at this point will ever make a proper comeback.


----------



## Bunnii (Mar 29, 2021)

I miss a lot of things, like I thought we would have Brewster and maybe even Tortimer Island or something by now ;-; And I do lowkey kinda wish it was like Pocket Camp with the amount of events and items. I did stop playing this game for a while. I feel like with more frequent updates, they would keep more players interested. But thats okay I guess, I don't want to complain, I do love the game regardless


----------



## BluebearL (Mar 29, 2021)

TheRevienne said:


> I don't think they're slow with the updates per say, I think we're expecting them too fast. I've said in another thread I made when the game came out and people were on lockdown, all we did was play the game, whereas with previous games we had real life as well, like school, work, etc. But since we had all that free time, we've 'consumed' all the content the game has to offer, whether you're playing at a slow pace or not, on the whole people have just poured hours and hours into the game, myself included.
> 
> I don't know what Nintendo plans for the future updates for the game, none of us do really, we can speculate, which ends up getting people's hopes up and then dashed when it doesn't happen, or we can just wait and see what comes. It'd be great if we saw series classics like Brewster back or Cooper and Booker in some role, but Nintendo has always marched to the beat of its own drum, and puts things out when they're ready to. For example, the game itself was pushed back to 20th March 2020 after being billed for a late 2019 release.
> 
> Patience and not getting too caught up in what we want I think is the key going forward. I hope that since things are getting somewhat back to 'normal' (let's face it, we'll never be 100% normal again, whatever normal was), but AC should take a back seat in people's lives, like the previous games did, as we all get back to real life. Once that happens, the updates won't seem as slow.



100% agree with this. There has been very little lockdown where I am so I have not had much time at all to play ACNH. As such, I haven't grown bored of the game and have missed some of the events/updates due to time. I can hardly keep up! I think that we are lucky to be getting updates with new and exciting features as often and as frequently as we are. Yes, I would love to see Brewster but I am sure he will come with time. This game has brought a lot of new features to the franchise, let's not forget that and make the best of them rather than looking for what is not there.

All of this being said, I am not looking to invalidate the way that others are feeling. It has been a tough year and we love this series so wanting Nintendo to put some of the beloved features back in soon is perfectly understandable.


----------



## FaerieRose (Mar 29, 2021)

Bunnii said:


> And I do lowkey kinda wish it was like Pocket Camp with the amount of events and items.


Mobile games take less time to develop items for. And wouldn’t want New Horizons to turn into a microtransaction mess like Pocket Camp.


----------



## buny (Mar 29, 2021)

As a person who is busy doing other things and playing other games now (as opposed to how it was for me last year, when i pretty much played the game all day), I really don't think the updates are slow. My problem is that they're focusing so much on adding new items, which are welcome of course, but I'd love for them to do an update that adds some more things that aren't focused on the collecting part of the game, which along with decorating seems to be the prominent feature of ACNH. I want more interactions with my villagers, I want more dialogue, more things to unlock that aren't just items. A building upgrade, a new NPC, a little story, anything. Unlock the Tortimer island or Brewster. I want more things to do other than decorate and collect items. Also, unrelated, but i miss Katie :c


----------



## Pintuition (Mar 29, 2021)

I think recently they've been doing a way better job pushing out new updates than previously. Earlier last year we'd go months with no new content. As others said, it is important to note they may be having issues related to the pandemic which may prevent some updates being released as quickly as they would like. 

Recently we had the Festivale Update, Mario Update, and the Sanrio update all within the last month or so. I'd definitely say that's an improvement. At least people are talking about the game again and the updates have generated some level of excitement. In the past I've been displeased with the time it took to get updates but if they keep going on their current path I think they're headed in a better direction. No matter when it comes, I'm excited to see what's on the horizon for the next update!


----------



## Corrie (Mar 29, 2021)

Coach said:


> I think the update style itself is ok, but the issue is that the base game has very limited content milestones. In NL you had way more shops to unlock, more furniture, all events at base. That's why there are more complaints. The updates like the Redd+Leif or Diving ones were received really well, and I think if the event updates all included new features (Like the recent design changes) it's a lot better for game longevity.


This is my problem with the game too. The game was missing a lot upon launch and in my personal opinion, the game was sold as unfinished which it shouldn't have been. It was like they were halfway done and just shoved it out anyway. I think that's why everyone's complaining.


----------



## Sara? (Mar 29, 2021)

Im also in the middle, waiting for more surprises like real new features never seen before as well as waiting for old stuff to be introduced with a new kick, so although some pp are tired of hearing it im waiting for brewster, katrina etc to come back with new twists but still have the old fashioned flavor.

what i am saying is, although nintendo seems slow in updating/introducing new features and dynamics i feel that they are somewhat hearing the community and are somewhat innovating. When i see; pumpkins been able to be harvested, see bunny day coming back for a second year with a new little extra,the new hairstyle, more design slots etc. These things make me feel that although they are going to take the long rode and make us bite our nails waiting for all this they will eventually deliver


----------



## TheRevienne (Mar 29, 2021)

BluebearL said:


> 100% agree with this. There has been very little lockdown where I am so I have not had much time at all to play ACNH. As such, I haven't grown bored of the game and have missed some of the events/updates due to time. I can hardly keep up! I think that we are lucky to be getting updates with new and exciting features as often and as frequently as we are. Yes, I would love to see Brewster but I am sure he will come with time. This game has brought a lot of new features to the franchise, let's not forget that and make the best of them rather than looking for what is not there.
> 
> All of this being said, I am not looking to invalidate the way that others are feeling. It has been a tough year and we love this series so wanting Nintendo to put some of the beloved features back in soon is perfectly understandable.



Yes! With the previous games we 'consumed' them much slower, so there wasn't any need for quick updates, but since we're on the whole, using this one a lot more we've burnt through it and got burnt out. It's interesting to hear though that with real life still kind of continuing where you are, that it's been a slower experience. If you've played the others, do you find the experience similar to those?


----------



## Cloudandshade (Mar 29, 2021)

Edited my post, because it was pedantic and didn't contribute anything to the discussion.


----------



## mattu (Mar 29, 2021)

I don't think the updates are slow. We are currently on version 1.9, 12 months after launch. Which is an update roughly every 1.3 months.

I think many of us want bigger features in recent updates which perhaps creates the sense things are slow.... #bringbackbrewster....but really we have to give them a bit of a break.

Covid totally turned the world upside down the last year, and no doubt they might've reprioritised some features based on remote working, and moving devs around....it's easy to design and test new items remotely than say add in the Roost or an upgraded Nooks Cranny.

We should also be fairly confident from Datamining many more features are coming, including past favourite characters and upgrades.

It's actually quite nice to have this pace, we can enjoy what we have in the game more and space out our appreciation for what is a beautiful wonderful little bundle of joy


----------



## Furrton (Mar 29, 2021)

Cloudandshade said:


> For real, OP - in all seriousness, at this point why not just make one personal complaint thread, and update it every day when you think of something new to add? I 100% support you being free to express your opinion and discuss it with others, especially as you're always civil about it, but I feel like it's getting sort of spammy now? I get that you care a great deal for this game, and are sad about the ways it's disappointing you. I get that you really want people to agree with you and commiserate with you. But when there's such a huge volume of near-identical posts it's hard to take them seriously, you know? We all have gripes, and many people agree with you in every respect, but I'd wager that spamming complaint post after complaint post under the guise of 'I can see both sides BUT' isn't going to rally an overwhelmingly positive forum to trash the game with you.


Some of us are kids and some of us have mental problems we deal with so I like to be generous. I am thinking this is one way in life some people can feel like their opinion matters.

I also think the younger gamers are looking at different media than us old folks and are inundated with opinions of everyone and their brother! Who cares! Well, maybe it is a youth thing. They consider "gaming journalism" an actual thing in the world and seek that out so they can have opinions and argue with their friends and their opinions. (Whereas for me, gaming journalism is like the little tv booklets you used to get that told you the synopsis for what would be on TV. Who actually read those? It is entertainment coverage, media analysis, marketing. It really doesn't affect me. I already knew what I was getting with an Animal Crossing game.)

Some people have very little control over their lives right now (can you imagine being young right now, my fellow oldsters? At the mercy of your poor-decision-making parents?). If this is one way they deal with it...well, it's better than the alternatives.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 29, 2021)

jasa11 said:


> Im gonna be real short on the updates we been getting these past months.
> 
> April fools day event has its own special character just like toy day, halloween..etc
> The event itself is super fun and it gives great rewards based on new leafs version.
> ...


I agree with you. Half assed updates that they try to cover in sprinkles so we eat it up without complaints.


----------



## Cloudandshade (Mar 29, 2021)

Furrton said:


> Some of us are kids and some of us have mental problems we deal with so I like to be generous. I am thinking this is one way in life some people can feel like their opinion matters.
> 
> I also think the younger gamers are looking at different media than us old folks and are inundated with opinions of everyone and their brother! Who cares! Well, maybe it is a youth thing. They consider "gaming journalism" an actual thing in the world and seek that out so they can have opinions and argue with their friends and their opinions. (Whereas for me, gaming journalism is like the little tv booklets you used to get that told you the synopsis for what would be on TV. Who actually read those? It is entertainment coverage, media analysis, marketing. It really doesn't affect me. I already knew what I was getting with an Animal Crossing game.)
> 
> Some people have very little control over their lives right now (can you imagine being young right now, my fellow oldsters? At the mercy of your poor-decision-making parents?). If this is one way they deal with it...well, it's better than the alternatives.



Thoughtfully put. A few spammy posts are easy enough to scroll past, and I should probably be more generous about it, as you say. I don't like to assume that posts like these are down to the OP necessarily being a child or having issues with their mental health, though - we can develop very intense attachments to games at any age and under any circumstances, after all. Especially when we're still in the midst of a pandemic with so little else to do! I will admit though, I am glad to be old enough not to have spent the last year living with my parents. Eternal sympathies to those that have been dealing with that!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Mar 29, 2021)

At the rate we're getting updates (honestly it feels like it's monthly at this point) I feel that NH is doing just fine. Let Nintendo work at their own pace, really. It can't always be how _we _want, when _we _want it. In the meantime, that's what other games are for: to play and enjoy and at the same time pass the time away in a fun way; it doesn't always have to be AC.

So far, the updates have been nice surprises (the return of the Sanrio collaboration, new Easter items, etc.) and we ARE getting some QoL improvements, such as the extra custom design slots, but it's little by little and not exactly _exactly_ the stuff we _really_ want, like the Able Sisters shopping cart, Brewster, bulk crafting (maybe one day)

Honestly it's better to just stop expecting a lot of these updates and accept what we _do_ get. Not saying you have to like it, but at least Nintendo is keeping that promise they made around launch about 3 years' worth of updates.

I have to agree that there is no pleasing people. Ever. If you managed to squeeze 1200+ hours of playtime out of a game, I'd say that game was definitely worth that $60 price tag. That goes for all kinds of games, not just AC.


----------



## 0ni (Mar 29, 2021)

I actually feel the updates have been pretty good (and plentiful) this year already. Festival/mario/sanrio/extra design slots. I'm not super excited by the Mario and Sanrio stuff myself (although I like a few of the items), but lots of people really love it. Plus a lot of people are having fun designing umbrellas with those cool illusions people are making.

I also always have to remind myself that Nintendo are working through a pandemic rn so things will have slowed down somewhat.

I think things will keep getting better. Would it have been nice to have access to some things right away as we did in New Leaf (like Brewster and all the Nook store upgrades)? Yeah, but I think they will come in time. It's certainly a way to incentivise people to revisit the game every so often.


----------



## sarosephie (Mar 29, 2021)

All in all I just hope that New horizons will gradually become a copy paste of new leaf. I want to meet my copy paste is that they just have everything that new leaf has with just a couple sprinkles of new things and stuff to do.

I really miss Brewster and my outdoor Cafe is supposed to hold him wherever and whenever he comes. 

like I really like the fact that New horizons has a lot of closed doors that make it look like there's something behind it but it's not. And I am hoping that Brewster shows up in some form or another or we get a gyroid museum. I need more things to collect lol.

it's either that they just really don't want to update this game that much and want to focus more on pocket camp or that they just really like staggering these events to just draw people back in to the game since really once you do stuff in the beginning of the update, there's not a whole lot to do afterwards.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Mar 29, 2021)

sarosephie said:


> All in all I just hope that New horizons will gradually become a copy paste of new leaf. I want to meet my copy paste is that they just have everything that new leaf has with just a couple sprinkles of new things and stuff to do.
> 
> I really miss Brewster and my outdoor Cafe is supposed to hold him wherever and whenever he comes.
> 
> ...



I do understand that many people seem to want this but personally, having new horizons become a copy and paste of new leaf is just what I don’t want!

new leaf still exists, and so I feel like I do not want them to just release the same game over and over in a different skin. I like new horizons existing as it’s own game. (Even if they bring some of the old items back etc I do not what the overall experience to become new leaf 2.0)

after all, if I want, I can still pick up a copy of new leaf and play it.

the update issue I addressed my thoughts on already, so I won’t rehash.

but the pocket camp team is entirely separate from new horizons, so the updates to the two games are unrelated.


----------



## Matt0106 (Mar 29, 2021)

sarosephie said:


> All in all I just hope that New horizons will gradually become a copy paste of new leaf. I want to meet my copy paste is that they just have everything that new leaf has with just a couple sprinkles of new things and stuff to do.
> 
> I really miss Brewster and my outdoor Cafe is supposed to hold him wherever and whenever he comes.
> 
> ...


Personally, this is the last thing I want. NH has its own charm! If it were a copy/paste of NL, that would be sad in my opinion, since I could just play that on my 3DS.

NH wasn’t designed to be NL 2.0, and personally, I hope it never happens. It has so many new things going for it with its monthly updates, that aside from Brewster and amiibo characters, it doesn’t really need anything else that NL had.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 29, 2021)

sarosephie said:


> All in all I just hope that New horizons will gradually become a copy paste of new leaf. I want to meet my copy paste is that they just have everything that new leaf has with just a couple sprinkles of new things and stuff to do.
> 
> I really miss Brewster and my outdoor Cafe is supposed to hold him wherever and whenever he comes.
> 
> ...


Sorry if this hurts your feelings, but, like me, matt0106, and WaileaNoRei said, there's no point in copying and pasting new leaf into new horizons when you can just play new leaf. New horizons should blossom into its own game and it can  has some (and probably will get a little more) stuff from new leaf, but this is new horizons, not new leaf part 2. If Nintendo said it was new leaf part 2, it would have said so in the title.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 29, 2021)

sarosephie said:


> All in all I just hope that New horizons will gradually become a copy paste of new leaf. I want to meet my copy paste is that they just have everything that new leaf has with just a couple sprinkles of new things and stuff to do.
> 
> I really miss Brewster and my outdoor Cafe is supposed to hold him wherever and whenever he comes.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but we already basically had a copy/paste of a previous animal crossing* with wild world to city folk, and city folk was far worse off for having little of its own identity because of it

also, new horizons and pocket camp are handled by different development teams, afaik. and my guess on the matter is we only gradually get stuff because they don't want to release everything at once, because they know if they do people will then complain about future updates being lacking. it's the catch-22 of a constantly updating model situation: if you do various consistent small-medium sized updates, people will complain about x thing still not being in; but if you add basically everything up front, then people will complain about future updates being lacking by comparison


*I'm not counting the n64+gamecube games, because those were all basically enhanced ports of the previous release


----------



## McRibbie (Mar 29, 2021)

I wouldn’t call LGTTC/City Folk a port of Wild World, though. It’s got the same basic village setup, and (almost) the same soundtrack... but the visitors are now mostly in the city, they’ve brought back the IRL holidays to replace the fake ones from WW and Chip hosting the fishing tourney, as well as adding a couple of new ones and Nat hosting the Bug-Off... as well as making how villagers work much worse by removing the competition errands, birthday parties and villager pictures, as well as getting rid of all the cute little things like the Message Of The Week, Boondox and the message bottles (although that’s because Contact Mode is gone). There’s also some proto-NL stuff like being able to choose what Nook upgrade is in town based on what you want out of a store, and the town fund. I’d say it’s more “it succeeds where WW failed by having a lot of the cut GC content return, but it fails where WW succeeded by cutting out a lot of the heart” rather than just calling it a port.

It has its own identity, it’s just a bad identity: a kind of garbled mishmash of GC, WW and some stuff pointing towards the future that ultimately NL did a lot better.

I will basically concede and say that it should have had its own unique art style and soundtrack, because the WW style doesn’t look as good in a higher definition and it looks weirdly “smooth” like Pocket Camp does.

However, yeah, I don’t want New Horizons to _just_ be New Leaf again. That game’s very good, and I’ve spent a lot of time with it... but it’s not without its problems, either.

I want some new and interesting stuff, too.

I want them to find new roles for the characters that got replaced that suit them.

Maybe Wendell’s got a food truck now for us to learn cooking DIYs? Maybe Harriet can do Fancy Hair? Maybe the pelicans will come to our island to run an upgraded mail service?

These are all possibilities. We’ve just got to wait for the devs to make them happen.

Saying that: 2.0 UPDATE WHEN, I NEED MORE

(the next update’s probably going to be at the end of April because they appear to have sped up this year?)


----------



## marea (Mar 29, 2021)

I personally dont think the pace of updates is slow, but some of them probably dont feel of significance to you so you ended up feeling like the game is getting updated slower than it really is. I felt somewhat similar to that during some events updates because i dont play them.


----------



## Elias_ (Mar 30, 2021)

I don't think that the pace of updates is too slow, I think the issue is the lack of new content introduced per update. It seems as if fewer features are introduced with every new update (on average). This could be due to them preparing for a late anniversary update, but that's probably wishful thinking. In reality, I guess most of the more content-packed updates in early to mid 2020 were leftovers from the game's development cycle. The content introduced now is probably handled by a small team.

Also, it is fair to compare the updates to Pocket Camp's. Yes, they are handled by two different development teams, but that's hardly an excuse. New Horizons is Nintendo's main Animal Crossing game for its core platform and as such should receive more care than a mobile game that's there to gain new players that ultimately buy a Nintendo console. I hope the pace of the updates picks up in 2021. At this point, New Horizons still feels much more bare bones than New Leaf and I really really hope this changes. The game still has so much potential and it would be a shame if it is wasted.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 30, 2021)

Elias_ said:


> Also, it is fair to compare the updates to Pocket Camp's. Yes, they are handled by two different development teams, but that's hardly an excuse. New Horizons is Nintendo's main Animal Crossing game for its core platform and as such should receive more care than a mobile game that's there to gain new players that ultimately buy a Nintendo console.


Its a mobile game making development MUCH easier than for a console. Also, the mobile game contains microtransations. Every update is an attempt to get more of the customers cash. With new horizons, it's a one and done payment. They aren't going to get any more money from us.
The two are completely incomparable


----------



## Matt0106 (Mar 30, 2021)

Elias_ said:


> I don't think that the pace of updates is too slow, I think the issue is the lack of new content introduced per update. It seems as if fewer features are introduced with every new update (on average). This could be due to them preparing for a late anniversary update, but that's probably wishful thinking. In reality, I guess most of the more content-packed updates in early to mid 2020 were leftovers from the game's development cycle. The content introduced now is probably handled by a small team.
> 
> Also, it is fair to compare the updates to Pocket Camp's. Yes, they are handled by two different development teams, but that's hardly an excuse. New Horizons is Nintendo's main Animal Crossing game for its core platform and as such should receive more care than a mobile game that's there to gain new players that ultimately buy a Nintendo console. I hope the pace of the updates picks up in 2021. At this point, New Horizons still feels much more bare bones than New Leaf and I really really hope this changes. The game still has so much potential and it would be a shame if it is wasted.


Personally I feel as the though the opposite with the updates has been happening. The 2021 updates have been receiving MORE content if anything, especially the Mario one and the 1.9 update. Nintendo (in my opinion) has been doing a much better job and rolled out quite a bit for the start of 2021.

Also, as Moritz stated, it’s not just the fact that Pocket Camp is made by different developers. When a game has micro transactions, it’s obviously going to get the bigger treatment since they need to keep bringing in revenue. NH is a single payment, so they aren’t going to push the kind of content that PC gets. Another example is Mario Kart 8 Deluxe vs. Mario Kart Tour. Sure MK8DX is incredibly successful and popular, but since it’s a one-and-done payment, it’s not receiving the kind of updates and character/track roster that MKT has been getting. Mobile games and Console games are VASTLY different and always have been. The odds of any console game receiving the same treatment as a mobile game, without having micro transactions, is incredibly thin.


----------



## Elias_ (Mar 30, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Its a mobile game making development MUCH easier than for a console. Also, the mobile game contains microtransations. Every update is an attempt to get more of the customers cash. With new horizons, it's a one and done payment. They aren't going to get any more money from us.
> The two are completely incomparable



That's not necessarily true. Yes, for an indie developer, it is much easier to write a mobile game than a console one. I'm a game developer myself and working on a farming/life sim like this, so I can share a little bit of my experience if that's okay But Nintendo is developing games for their own hardware using their own game engine. They basically have full control over their platform and access to in-house resources. More importantly, the core-game is already done. There are already certain workflows in place to add new events, visitors and shops. Adding more content on that front is (comparatively) quick to do. In my game, I also have a workflow in place to add new decorations. It takes me around 15 minutes to add a ~50 new decorations. Of course, this is probably more complex in NH, but considering how long it takes to design and program the underlying system, it's really not much. For events, it's more complex and depends much more on the festival. But the general idea of adding a character, which visits at a certain time, requests something in particular and gives you items as rewards, it always the same or at least similar. Basic features that are requested by us like UI-improvements, unbreakable tools and so forth wouldn't require as much work either - certainly not a year.

You're absolutely right that new updates for Pocket Camp bring players back to spend more money. But Nintendo decided to use the same games-as-a-service approach for NH, basically deciding to take the same route for NH (minus the in-App purchases). Bringing players back to NH is important for the game as well. NH is a game that's very well suited for talking about it on social media. If players come back and enjoy the game, they will also post about it on social media, which is basically free advertisement.




Matt0106 said:


> The odds of any console game receiving the same treatment as a mobile game, without having micro transactions, is incredibly thin.


Yes, absolutely. I'm not asking for Nintendo to treat the game like a mobile game and release tons of new features every couple of weeks. I was trying to say that Nintendo could absolutely deliver all the features that the game lacks but doesn't make the effort. The underlying issue is that after one year, the game isn't even close to what New Leaf provided in terms of content. I'm a huge fan of that game and have been waiting years for a new entry in the series (since the Wii U). Sure, the game is its own thing. But it lacks so many features and includes some really questionable design choices, which just makes it really disappointing, especially as many could be fixed relatively easily and quickly.
Also, we should keep in mind that Nintendo deliberately held back content to later release them as updates. They planned this before/while developing the game. The entire idea of games-as-a-service is centered around the fact that you can release a game with a lack of major features and later release them as updates. It's not as if Nintendo is spending extra time on the game. They gave us an unfinished product and are now finishing it. For us players, this can have the benefit of the developer integrating community feedback and extending the replay value by constantly adding new interesting ideas that want you to keep coming back.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 30, 2021)

Elias_ said:


> The underlying issue is that after one year, the game isn't even close to what New Leaf provided in terms of content. I'm a huge fan of that game and have been waiting years for a new entry in the series (since the Wii U). Sure, the game is its own thing. But it lacks so many features and includes some really questionable design choices, which just makes it really disappointing, especially as many could be fixed relatively easily and quickly.
> Also, we should keep in mind that Nintendo deliberately held back content to later release them as updates. They planned this before/while developing the game. The entire idea of games-as-a-service is centered around the fact that you can release a game with a lack of major features and later release them as updates. It's not as if Nintendo is spending extra time on the game. They gave us an unfinished product and are now finishing it. For us players, this can have the benefit of the developer integrating community feedback and extending the replay value by constantly adding new interesting ideas that want you to keep coming back.


I will absolutely give you that the game did not come out as a finished product at launch due to the missing holidays. But now that they are back in the game and we have diving and redd. I would say the game absolutely is a "finished product". I'm glad they're adding new stuff to it, but if they never did again, I would still say its without a doubt the best animal crossing they ever made with so much more content than any other game before it.

So I would say the rest is just your own personal opinion.


----------



## Elias_ (Mar 30, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I will absolutely give you that the game did not come out as a finished product at launch due to the missing holidays. But now that they are back in the game and we have diving and redd. I would say the game absolutely is a "finished product". I'm glad they're adding new stuff to it, but if they never did again, I would still say its without a doubt the best animal crossing they ever made with so much more content than any other game before it.
> 
> So I would say the rest is just your own personal opinion.



I'm glad you and a lot of other people like the game, don't get me wrong, but most people I know quit the game after the first couple of updates as there just isn't as much to do. That was quite disappointing for me as I was happy that so many people I know started playing Animal Crossing for the first time. In comparison to NL, a 3DS game from 2012/2013, the game lacks a significant amount of features. It has more design options than the previous games, but lacks e.g. in terms of dialogues, minigames, shops, shop upgrades, visitors and is dragged down by design decisions like breakable tools. All prior Animal Crossing games, but NL especially, had much more emphasis on long term goals (e.g. the shop upgrades). NH relies upon you designing your island. This isn't for everyone, though, and if you are not interested in that or satisfied with how your island looks, there really isn't much to do. This is were the lack of content is noticeable. Other Animal Crossing games managed to balance their content for different player types much better.
Of course, it can still be counted as a finished game, but it really doesn't have more content than NL. It has more content for a specific type of player, but much less variety over all. It's fine for NH to take a different route than NL. It's also fine that the game cuts certain features from NL. But after a 7-year-wait and the delay, it's not unfair to ask for a little more than what we got. It's not a game for a portable console, after all, but a console game with a larger team and probably a higher budget behind it.

To get back to the actual topic: I still think the amount of content per update could increase as Nintendo has hopefully learnt how to cope with the pandemic. I'm looking forward to the spring/summer updates. I also believe Nintendo will continue to release an update about every second month.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 30, 2021)

Elias_ said:


> I'm glad you and a lot of other people like the game, don't get me wrong, but most people I know quit the game after the first couple of updates as there just isn't as much to do. That was quite disappointing for me as I was happy that so many people I know started playing Animal Crossing for the first time. In comparison to NL, a 3DS game from 2012/2013, the game lacks a significant amount of features. It has more design options than the previous games, but lacks e.g. in terms of dialogues, minigames, shops, shop upgrades, visitors and is dragged down by design decisions like breakable tools. All prior Animal Crossing games, but NL especially, had much more emphasis on long term goals (e.g. the shop upgrades). NH relies upon you designing your island. This isn't for everyone, though, and if you are not interested in that or satisfied with how your island looks, there really isn't much to do. This is were the lack of content is noticeable. Other Animal Crossing games managed to balance their content for different player types much better.
> Of course, it can still be counted as a finished game, but it really doesn't have more content than NL. It has more content for a specific type of player, but much less variety over all. It's fine for NH to take a different route than NL. It's also fine that the game cuts certain features from NL. But after a 7-year-wait and the delay, it's not unfair to ask for a little more than what we got. It's not a game for a portable console, after all, but a console game with a larger team and probably a higher budget behind it.
> 
> To get back to the actual topic: I still think the amount of content per update could increase as Nintendo has hopefully learnt how to cope with the pandemic. I'm looking forward to the spring/summer updates. I also believe Nintendo will continue to release an update about every second month.


I disagree with nearly all that you've said. 
Its the only animal crossing game to keep me playing for more than a couple of months. Everyone I know who played the game still plays it. Perhaps not as much as at release but after a whole year thats completely reasonable. The long term goals are still there, they're just different. And I don't personally see a shop getting bigger or getting a coffee as content at all, let alone meaningful content. It's always struck me as silly when people complain the game lacks the most basic shallow content, as if getting it back would make people enjoy the game again. Coffee or a bigger shop is not content.

But you're right, we did go off topic so best to cut the discussion there.
Update rates are fine. No need for them to be faster. Faster would of course be nice.


----------



## Elias_ (Mar 30, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I disagree with nearly all that you've said.
> Its the only animal crossing game to keep me playing for more than a couple of months. Everyone I know who played the game still plays it. Perhaps not as much as at release but after a whole year thats completely reasonable. The long term goals are still there, they're just different. And I don't personally see a shop getting bigger or getting a coffee as content at all, let alone meaningful content. It's always struck me as silly when people complain the game lacks the most basic shallow content, as if getting it back would make people enjoy the game again. Coffee or a bigger shop is not content.
> 
> But you're right, we did go off topic so best to cut the discussion there.
> Update rates are fine. No need for them to be faster. Faster would of course be nice.



Well, a lot of people would like to see those features. You're absolutely right that those individual features are shallow and wouldn't get any one back to playing. But it's the sum of these features that makes for a different experience:
Shop upgrades are unlockables that give you a goal to keep playing. Minigames are meaningful content, especially for multiplayer. More interesting and varied dialogue would always be welcome. More shops add to your daily routine (right now it is purely luck based if certain characters visit your island).

Most of the game's long term goals are ones you set yourself (e.g. "I want my island to look like this"). This difference between intrinsic and extrinsic motivation, which isn't well balanced in NH, is one of the main reasons how the game design differs here and why it is so fulfilling to some players but feels so shallow for others. I'm absolutely not saying that NH is a bad game. But it is designed to appeal to a certain type of player and if you fall into that category, the game is amazing. But it is also the reason why many players that stopped playing for a week or two never returned to the game.

Those missing features can still come back into the game. For example, characters like Tortimer still aren't in the game. With the spring and summer updates being next, it would be fitting to have his island back in the game. This would greatly benefit the multiplayer aspect of NH.


----------



## Valeris (Mar 30, 2021)

It's like I've said several times prior. The game was released to take advantage of the ongoing situation that left so many indoors. It was unfinished, but it was the mentality "Strike while the iron is hot." The understanding was they'd patch the content they originally intended to include or release with the game in updates/patches. If I had to guess, the game should have gone on sale around now and it was just clean up with updates, patches, dlc, what have you. Short version is we're at where the developers originally intended from the onset or close to it.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 30, 2021)

Elias_ said:


> Well, a lot of people would like to see those features. You're absolutely right that those individual features are shallow and wouldn't get any one back to playing. But it's the sum of these features that makes for a different experience:
> Shop upgrades are unlockables that give you a goal to keep playing. Minigames are meaningful content, especially for multiplayer. More interesting and varied dialogue would always be welcome. More shops add to your daily routine (right now it is purely luck based if certain characters visit your island).
> 
> Most of the game's long term goals are ones you set yourself (e.g. "I want my island to look like this"). This difference between intrinsic and extrinsic motivation, which isn't well balanced in NH, is one of the main reasons how the game design differs here and why it is so fulfilling to some players but feels so shallow for others. I'm absolutely not saying that NH is a bad game. But it is designed to appeal to a certain type of player and if you fall into that category, the game is amazing. But it is also the reason why many players that stopped playing for a week or two never returned to the game.
> ...


I cant argue that you're wrong that the shop upgrades did feel satisfying when you got them. But it did only take like 3 months to fully upgrade your shop. Which is still a short amount of time and many played longer than that anyways.
But im not sure I agree that it's a goal as the game never actually told you to do it or that it's a thing. It just happened naturally over time.

I think minigames would be a game changer and breath new life into the game. That's one I'm hoping for myself.

But the other stuff I think will bring short term satisfaction and not make people who aren't happy, happy.


----------



## Cloudandshade (Mar 30, 2021)

Elias_ said:


> Well, a lot of people would like to see those features. You're absolutely right that those individual features are shallow and wouldn't get any one back to playing. But it's the sum of these features that makes for a different experience:
> Shop upgrades are unlockables that give you a goal to keep playing. Minigames are meaningful content, especially for multiplayer. More interesting and varied dialogue would always be welcome. More shops add to your daily routine (right now it is purely luck based if certain characters visit your island).
> 
> Most of the game's long term goals are ones you set yourself (e.g. "I want my island to look like this"). This difference between intrinsic and extrinsic motivation, which isn't well balanced in NH, is one of the main reasons how the game design differs here and why it is so fulfilling to some players but feels so shallow for others. I'm absolutely not saying that NH is a bad game. But it is designed to appeal to a certain type of player and if you fall into that category, the game is amazing. But it is also the reason why many players that stopped playing for a week or two never returned to the game.
> ...



I agree with both of you. NH seems to be the most divisive game in the series, because personal play style has never mattered more. The scope of the game has opened up massively, and the level of customisation and freedom we're afforded is enormous now, but it's very much a 'make your own fun' game in comparison to NL. I'm still having a blast with the game, but I'm 100% one of those players that suits that style of play. Conversely, basically all of my friends stopped playing after the first couple of months, when they'd completed the 'goals' set for them by the game, and weren't really interested in collecting items or decorating their islands. I'm not sure what could really be added to the game at this point to change the style of play enough to bring those players back. NH is fundamentally a different game, and no matter how many updates we get, it's just never going to be NL.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 30, 2021)

We average 1 update per month, which isn't slow in my opinion. The real problem is that some of the the updates feel empty or small, such as Festivale (v1.7), while we've seen some really good ones, such as v1.2, v1.3, and v1.4.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 30, 2021)

Cloudandshade said:


> it's very much a 'make your own fun' game in comparison to NL


Sorry if this is an on the spot question but what did new leaf have that wasn't a make your own fun feature? Because my memories of the game are pretty much the same as those with new horizons.
I would talk to my villagers. Fish and catch bugs to make money so I can decorate my house. I would put down custom paths to make roads. I would use the public work projects to put down benches and stuff. I would try to fill the museum. I would go clothes shopping and download custom clothing.

I genuinely can't think of something in new leaf I cant do in new horizons apart from minigames. Those I miss and you didn't have to make your own fun with them.


----------



## Valeris (Mar 30, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Sorry if this is an on the spot question but what did new leaf have that wasn't a make your own fun feature? Because my memories of the game are pretty much the same as those with new horizons.
> I would talk to my villagers. Fish and catch bugs to make money so I can decorate my house. I would put down custom paths to make roads. I would use the town ordinances to put down benches and stuff. I would try to fill the museum. I would go clothes shopping and download custom clothing.
> 
> I genuinely can't think of something in new leaf I cant do in new horizons apart from minigames. Those I miss and you didn't have to make your own fun with them.


It's a mixed bag. New Horizons is lacking content New Leaf had, but they have far more polish/quality of life features. The way New Horizons handles villagers moving in/out is far better than New Leaf ten times over for example. I will say the lack of minigames, content such as expanded villager dialogues, and the like severely bring down New Horizons as a result.


----------



## Cloudandshade (Mar 30, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Sorry if this is an on the spot question but what did new leaf have that wasn't a make your own fun feature? Because my memories of the game are pretty much the same as those with new horizons.
> I would talk to my villagers. Fish and catch bugs to make money so I can decorate my house. I would put down custom paths to make roads. I would use the public work projects to put down benches and stuff. I would try to fill the museum. I would go clothes shopping and download custom clothing.
> 
> I genuinely can't think of something in new leaf I cant do in new horizons apart from minigames. Those I miss and you didn't have to make your own fun with them.



Perhaps I didn't word it very well, because I was agreeing with you. I suppose I didn't mean it in a 'you HAVE to make your own fun' way, more like 'you GET to make your own fun'. That's how I see NH, anyway - it has so, so much more freedom than NL had, but it relies more heavily on your imagination and creativity. It's more open-ended rather than guided, which is a good thing, as far as I'm concerned. All I meant was that NL had more long term goals that were set by the game itself, such as all the shop upgrades that could take a very long time, and thus extended the length of time that most people kept playing. Other than that, I found NL quite restricting, personally, and vastly, vastly prefer NH in almost every way.


----------



## Imbri (Mar 30, 2021)

NH doesn't have to have everything NL had. They both exist in the AC universe, but that's it. I would much rather have the ability to change rivers, cliffs, ROCKS, and put things outdoors than more shops (aren't most people saying that having to build more shops would be difficult because they have their island layout set?) and PWPs.

Everyone (well, most of us) played a lot more intensely than we would normally do over the last year because of the whole lockdown/quarantine situation. If that hadn't been the case, we would not have logged so many hours and gone through all the content as quickly. Nintendo can't be blamed for that. They even put the game out a bit early, with some unfinished parts, so people had something to do. Nor do they owe us a laundry list of when and what they will be adding to the game. We know there will be more updates, and those will be rolled out when they are ready. I don't think they are intentionally sitting on things to build anticipation. It'll get here when it gets here.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 30, 2021)

Cloudandshade said:


> Perhaps I didn't word it very well, because I was agreeing with you. I suppose I didn't mean it in a 'you HAVE to make your own fun' way, more like 'you GET to make your own fun'. That's how I see NH, anyway - it has so, so much more freedom than NL had, but it relies more heavily on your imagination and creativity. It's more open-ended rather than guided, which is a good thing, as far as I'm concerned. All I meant was that NL had more long term goals that were set by the game itself, such as all the shop upgrades that could take a very long time, and thus extended the length of time that most people kept playing. Other than that, I found NL quite restricting, personally, and vastly, vastly prefer NH in almost every way.


It was probably me not wording my part not very well there. I saw that you were agreeing with me in general. I wasn't meaning to sound like you were saying new horizons doesn't have long term goals.

 I just meant that I don't remember new leaf having long term goals that are missing from new horizons. I will admit the shop but that didn't take that long. 3 months if you know what you're doing, 6 months if you didn't even know the shops upgraded. I just don't remember new leaf asking me to do different stuff or pushing me in the direction of it.


----------



## charmingpeach (Mar 30, 2021)

I personally do think the updates have a proper speed in 2021, one update every month seems about fair to me, the ones in 2020 were too spaced out in my opinion. That said, I can completely understand where you are coming from and why you might feel that way if the content added isn't the one you are interested in. To add to that, it is important to point out that this is an animal crossing forum and the people who are active here are veterans, not people who put down the game or grew bored of it quickly after, so there'll be answers you might not be looking for. But it is easy to see this division in social media where all kinds of players are mixed.

It's not that you are wrong because this is subjective, rather, you might not be discussing this in the right place or to the right like-minded audience who might give you the discussion/rant you might actually want. I've seen people who do share opinions like yours and it's not uncommon for me to read stuff like it on Insta or Twitter.


----------



## Elias_ (Mar 30, 2021)

Cloudandshade said:


> I agree with both of you. NH seems to be the most divisive game in the series, because personal play style has never mattered more. The scope of the game has opened up massively, and the level of customisation and freedom we're afforded is enormous now, but it's very much a 'make your own fun' game in comparison to NL. I'm still having a blast with the game, but I'm 100% one of those players that suits that style of play. Conversely, basically all of my friends stopped playing after the first couple of months, when they'd completed the 'goals' set for them by the game, and weren't really interested in collecting items or decorating their islands. I'm not sure what could really be added to the game at this point to change the style of play enough to bring those players back. NH is fundamentally a different game, and no matter how many updates we get, it's just never going to be NL.



Yes, I absolutely agree with you. I still really like NH, it's still an Animal Crossing game after all. It just seems to cater to a different player type than I am and NL seemed to suit my playstyle better. You're right, no matter how many updates the game receives, it will still have a different focus and will not be NL. I just hope they can strike a better balance for player like me by introducing new features. There are a few things I'd like to see in the game that would make it so much more enjoyable. I absolutely understand why many feel different about the game than me and I'm glad you still have fun with the game. Just wanted to clarify that


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 30, 2021)

LambdaDelta said:


> I'm not sure how to phrase this without sounding like a jerk, so I'm just gonna be blunt about it: do you _only_ ever make threads in here to complain?


Let me you ask you something. Are you asking this just because are you tired of hearing my opinion or do you always seem to think I'm negative? I've talked positive things about the game so I am not being negative or complaining. I am just voicing how I feel about the game. I am sorry that you may think that I am "attacking the game" but I am not. Its alright to disagree, but don't get so defensive.


----------



## RollingAntony (Mar 30, 2021)

Valeris said:


> It's like I've said several times prior. The game was released to take advantage of the ongoing situation that left so many indoors. It was unfinished, but it was the mentality "Strike while the iron is hot." The understanding was they'd patch the content they originally intended to include or release with the game in updates/patches. If I had to guess, the game should have gone on sale around now and it was just clean up with updates, patches, dlc, what have you. Short version is we're at where the developers originally intended from the onset or close to it.


So you really think Nintendo knew on June 2019 that a pandemic was going to hit the world on late March and thus they set the March 20th release date to take advantage.

I mean, I understand having the theory that the game development was very troubled and a second delay was probably discussed internally; but the release date is far more likely to do with fiscal year goals and internal rules regarding delays than a conspiracy about the knowledge of the impact of Covid-19 on the world.



Elias_ said:


> Basic features that are requested by us like UI-improvements, unbreakable tools and so forth wouldn't require as much work either - certainly not a year.


Food for thought: what if the developers simply don't want to add this "basic features that are requested"? Specially since sure, many people don't waste any time to spam social media with these requests, but I'm also sure there are many other people who don't care.


Regarding "end-game" goals, are we all forgetting about the Nook Miles stamps? Some of them take 1 or more years to fulfill.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 30, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> Regarding "end-game" goals, are we all forgetting about the Nook Miles stamps? Some of them take 1 or more years to fulfill.


That maybe true, but ask yourself this. What else is there to do with the Nook Miles besides investing them on Nook Mile Tickets? With due respect the Nook Miles Achievements were good in the first year, but the Nook Miles could've been better if the game actually added new items to the Nook Mile shop that encourages you to earn them more all the time when doing tasks everyday when you play the game. I would've loved it if there was like new features added that you have to get nook miles to unlock it. Remember in the beginning you had to spend a lot of Nook Miles for your Tool Ring, Hairstyles, and Pocket Size? To me that felt rewarding and you felt accomplished for unlocking them. After one year of playing there is barely anything new added to the Nook Mile shop.


----------



## Elias_ (Mar 30, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> So you really think Nintendo knew on June 2019 that a pandemic was going to hit the world on late March and thus they set the March 20th release date to take advantage.
> 
> I mean, I understand having the theory that the game development was very troubled and a second delay was probably discussed internally; but the release date is far more likely to do with fiscal year goals and internal rules regarding delays than a conspiracy about the knowledge of the impact of Covid-19 on the world.
> 
> ...


But what would that change exactly? For example, the developers don't want different users on the same system to have their own island. This doesn't make the decision any better, though. Many people, me included, don't care about this specific feature. But if they added it to the game, I'd be happy for those who requested it. It doesn't change anything about the experience I have with the game, but it improves the experience others have with it. At the end, it just means that more people love the game you love. And I think that's great

Those that are satisfied with the game as is would also be satisfied with the game if it has additional content. I feel like the sentiment of some player that love the game is: "For me, the game is perfect. The game doesn't need this feature you want because I don't need it." I absolutely understand that many feel different about the game and that's absolutely fine. But it's also okay to voice the opinion that there are features that could be added and improve the experience for some players. They might not be necessary for you, but others would like to see them. Some aspects like the user interface have been criticized by many players, even leading to fans creating videos of redesigns. The sheer number of people that have abandoned the game speaks volumes, unfortunately. And to be fair, many of those that have criticized the game in the past, have simply quit playing.

The Nook Miles stamps aren't really suitable as goals for the end game as the reward you get is most useful at the start of the game. Once you have enough villagers you're satisfied with and unlocked most of the Nook Mile items/bonuses, you don't really need them anymore. In fact, the Nook Miles are a major motivational factor at the early to mid game. But there isn't enough you can spend the currency on once you've played the game for 100+ hours. (Of course, this doesn't apply to all players.)

Lastly, I'd just like to say that many people who criticize the game here don't do that to spread negativity. I personally love Animal Crossing. I still prefer New Horizons over Wild World, City Folk and the original. It's a fantastic game! I'm not criticizing the game because I hate it. Quite the opposite: I really like it! But it has a lot of potential to be even better. Considering that it will take quite a while until the next entry in the series releases, I would like to see a number of features that I've had a lot of fun with in other entries and that would improve my personal experience with the game. I'm criticizing the game for this, because I like the game and would love to see it becoming even better - not because I hate it.

At the end of the day, these features that are requested by many people would simply lead to more players actively playing and loving the game and I think that's in everyone's interest


----------



## RollingAntony (Mar 30, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> That maybe true, but ask yourself this. What else is there to do with the Nook Miles besides investing them on Nook Mile Tickets? With due respect the Nook Miles Achievements were good in the first year, but the Nook Miles could've been better if the game actually added new items to the Nook Mile shop that encourages you to earn them more all the time when doing tasks everyday when you play the game. I would've loved it if there was like new features added that you have to get nook miles to unlock it. Remember in the beginning you had to spend a lot of Nook Miles for your Tool Ring, Hairstyles, and Pocket Size? To me that felt rewarding and you felt accomplished for unlocking them. After one year of playing there is barely anything new added to the Nook Mile shop.


Wouldn't that logic apply to everything? I mean, upgrading shops was talked about being an end-game goal, but wouldn't you run out of things to buy just the same? The last upgrade of Nook's has Gracie, but her furniture sets are also limited and you are bound to buy everything from the fabulous giraffe at one point. I'm not denying that yes, more Nook Miles items would be great, I'm saying that eventually you will "run out of content" all the same.

For some people, the fact that the stamp is complete is more than enough of an achievement by itself (and thus, an end goal to pursue).



Elias_ said:


> But what would that change exactly? For example, the developers don't want different users on the same system to have their own island. This doesn't make the decision any better, though. Many people, me included, don't care about this specific feature. But if they added it to the game, I'd be happy for those who requested it. It doesn't change anything about the experience I have with the game, but it improves the experience others have with it. At the end, it just means that more people love the game you love. And I think that's great
> 
> Those that are satisfied with the game as is would also be satisfied with the game if it has additional content. I feel like the sentiment of some player that love the game is: "For me, the game is perfect. The game doesn't need this feature you want because I don't need it." I absolutely understand that many feel different about the game and that's absolutely fine. But it's also okay to voice the opinion that there are features that could be added and improve the experience for some players. They might not be necessary for you, but others would like to see them. Some aspects like the user interface have been criticized by many players, even leading to fans creating videos of redesigns. The sheer number of people that have abandoned the game speaks volumes, unfortunately. And to be fair, many of those that have criticized the game in the past, have simply quit playing.
> 
> ...


For the record, my sentiment is not that the game is perfect and can't be improved. But what I'm saying is that the perspective of what makes someone happy with the decisions taken is something that is kind of hard for us to know and to provide facts about it- it may simply boil down to the opportunity cost. And to reach the analysis of that opportunity cost, we need information and data that we don't have (maybe it's data that not even Nintendo has although that's more unlikely). The viewpoint and mentality of the developers is also at play here, and we may agree or not with how the limitation on how the game should be played.

This point of yours: "The sheer number of people that have abandoned the game speaks volumes, unfortunately. And to be fair, many of those that have criticized the game in the past, have simply quit playing." is like always, interesting. Do you have any factual evidence of the number of players who have dropped the game? That sheer number you mention. Even more, do you have any factual evidence comparing it to the number of players who dropped previous games at the same timeframe? To add another thing, don't you think it's normal to see more players dropping the game since the game was/is being played by more people? Another thing, if you are basing the volumes spoken because there are people complaining more on social media, don't you think the bigger presence of social media on 2020 compared to previous entries is also at play here?

Regarding the NM, I replied to another user on this same post.


once again, obligatory disclaimer: no, NH is not perfect, yes NH can be improved. yes, you can voice your opinion.


----------



## DragonLatios (Mar 30, 2021)

I Got a idea for the game. How about we be able to use Nook Miles Ticket to buy stack of Iron or wood or something. Like paying a NPC to find a fish we have issue with or bugs. Or pay Red to find a Rare item we are  looking for?


----------



## Moritz (Mar 30, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> For some people, the fact that the stamp is complete is more than enough of an achievement by itself (and thus, an end goal to pursue).


Totally me.
I don't need rewards. I need the stamp.


----------



## DragonLatios (Mar 30, 2021)

I wish they update red to allow you to buy items at is not found on your island. Like Lightpole of a other color or flowers or stuff at need to be traded with. It Be a Good update when the game is no longer supported or do not have friend to trade with for a color of a lightpole you do not have on your nook pc


----------



## Elias_ (Mar 30, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> Wouldn't that logic apply to everything? I mean, upgrading shops was talked about being an end-game goal, but wouldn't you run out of things to buy just the same? The last upgrade of Nook's has Gracie, but her furniture sets are also limited and you are bound to buy everything from the fabulous giraffe at one point. I'm not denying that yes, more Nook Miles items would be great, I'm saying that eventually you will "run out of content" all the same.
> 
> For some people, the fact that the stamp is complete is more than enough of an achievement by itself (and thus, an end goal to pursue).
> 
> ...



As far as the Nook Miles are concerned: This is exactly the point I was making before. Getting the stamps because you see it is an achievement is an intrinsic motivation. It doesn't provide any value in the game unlike an upgraded shop that e.g. sells more items or new kinds of items and looks different. Obviously, those upgrades are limited as well. It should be noted that NL also had those stamps in the form of medals. If you only need those stamps, that's fine. But this only speaks to certain kinds of players.

Again, the features fans request today have been requested basically ever since the game's release. Whether the developers want to add those features doesn't change that a lot of people would like to see them. A user-interface update, for instance, was requested A LOT. Sure, that might no be something the developers want to rework, but that doesn't change the fact that it's a valid request.

Of course I don't have statistics about how many players are actively playing the game/have quit playing... Considering the hype around the game has died down compared to last year, though, it's a fair assumption that many players have quit the game. (Yes, it is completely normal for every game to not be able to keep up the hype for such a long time, but that also means that it loses players. Other viral games can keep players for much longer, though. Part of the reason why are multiplayer elements, which are severely lacking in NH and could have been in the game.) 
That's not a fair comparison. Games-as-a-service products are supposed to retain players much longer than a game like NL, which wasn't built around that idea. The entire idea of games that are developed like that is to keep players coming back as long as possible.

Again, the game is great for certain player types. But it leaves out others that have enjoyed the predecessors. It's fair for those players to keep asking for features that made those other entries in the series more enjoyable. If the game caters to your style of play, that's absolutely great! But for others, it just doesn't. We would love to see those features. That's really all. I suggest we let this discussion go now. I'm sorry for not stopping earlier, I shouldn't have kept posting here. I absolutely understand that you love the game the way it is and I'm really glad that you feel this way! For me personally though, it lacks some content that I enjoyed in the previous entries and their lack of inclusion drags down my enjoyment of the game.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 30, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> Let me you ask you something. Are you asking this just because are you tired of hearing my opinion or do you always seem to think I'm negative? I've talked positive things about the game so I am not being negative or complaining. I am just voicing how I feel about the game. I am sorry that you may think that I am "attacking the game" but I am not. Its alright to disagree, but don't get so defensive.


your opinion is fine, but the sheer amount of threads that come off as negative has honestly reached the point of observation where it starts to feel either a bit self-entitled or insincere, especially in the way they tend to be phrased for the latter. of course I don't truly think it's either of these things, but it just has started to come off as such by at least my own readings.

though the fact that you think that I think you're attacking the game or that you think I'm defensive about its faults says far more about yourself than it does me. as neither of these things are even remotely true. in the earlier response or elsewhere

(though if I was to nitpick, the rant thread exists)


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 30, 2021)

LambdaDelta said:


> your opinion is fine, but the sheer amount of threads that come off as negative has honestly reached the point of observation where it starts to feel either a bit self-entitled or insincere, especially in the way they tend to be phrased for the latter. of course I don't truly think it's either of these things, but it just has started to come off as such by at least my own readings.
> 
> though the fact that you think that I think you're attacking the game or that you think I'm defensive about its faults says far more about yourself than it does me. as neither of these things are even remotely true. in the earlier response or elsewhere
> 
> (though if I was to nitpick, the rant thread exists)


Listen, I am not hear to start any arguments or cause drama. What I say is my opinion and its fine if you disagree as long as you respect it, but you telling me how the "Sheer amount of threads comes off as negative" is really showing how you don't seem to care what I say but you seem to only call me out whenever I post a thread. I already said what I needed to say. You can say whatever you want, but I am not going to get attacked just for voicing my concerns about the game and what I say is wrong with the game too.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 30, 2021)

not attacking and this is the first time I've asked about your threads, but whatever. believe what you want to believe


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Mar 30, 2021)

sarosephie said:


> All in all I just hope that New horizons will gradually become a copy paste of new leaf. I want to meet my copy paste is that they just have everything that new leaf has with just a couple sprinkles of new things and stuff to do.
> 
> I really miss Brewster and my outdoor Cafe is supposed to hold him wherever and whenever he comes.
> 
> ...



Why would you want something identical to New Leaf though? When you could literally just open up your DS and play the game itself. New Horizons isn't meant to be a second version of New Leaf. It's a completely different game with lots of new features. It will never be exactly like New Leaf. That would honestly just be stupid. I would actually be quite annoyed if New Horizons was exactly the same as New Leaf because where is the fun in that? 

If you're craving what was in that game, go and play it. But don't complain that New Horizons isn't the same, because it's not supposed to be. Sorry if I'm being kinda rude, but it annoys me when people say that. What's the point in making a new game in the first place if you're just copy and pasting.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Mar 30, 2021)

Cerebrite said:


> nobody is attacking you dude lol but you're always complaining about this game, like most of your threads are complaints lol. Try looking at the positives for once in your life



Positive thinking never hurt anyone!


----------



## LuluLove102 (Mar 30, 2021)

I wouldn’t say they are slow because we had, on average, an update every single month. Also, I think that it’s amazing how much work they are still putting into the game and we should not forget that we paid only once so far, unlike other simulation games where players have been literally robbed for the smallest dlcs. But I can definitely see that the game was not complete when it came out and still isn’t. There is still a lot missing from previous games, starting from Brewster but also small activities, such as the flea market or villagers coming to visit your house. All this small things could be easily implemented in the game and would make such a big difference, at least for old time players who still find in the small basic things what made AC such a great game. New players...I’m not so sure.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 30, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> We average 1 update per month, which isn't slow in my opinion. The real problem is that some of the the updates feel empty or small, such as Festivale (v1.7), while we've seen some really good ones, such as v1.2, v1.3, and v1.4.


This is exactly my issue with it. The diving and bushes updates really felt like real updates. Now we're just getting a small event where the fun last 20 mins at best, instead of getting something that is more substantial. Heck, even QoL updates would be better since they'd actually make a lasting impact.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 30, 2021



LuluLove102 said:


> I wouldn’t say they are slow because we had, on average, an update every single month. Also, I think that it’s amazing how much work they are still putting into the game and we should not forget that we paid only once so far, unlike other simulation games where players have been literally robbed for the smallest dlcs. But I can definitely see that the game was not complete when it came out and still isn’t. There is still a lot missing from previous games, starting from Brewster but also small activities, such as the flea market or villagers coming to visit your house. All this small things could be easily implemented in the game and would make such a big difference, at least for old time players who still find in the small basic things what made AC such a great game. New players...I’m not so sure.


You're right. It is nice that they realized they sold us an unfinished game and are trying to fix their mistake.


----------



## LuluLove102 (Mar 30, 2021)

peachycrossing9 said:


> Why would you want something identical to New Leaf though? When you could literally just open up your DS and play the game itself. New Horizons isn't meant to be a second version of New Leaf. It's a completely different game with lots of new features. It will never be exactly like New Leaf. That would honestly just be stupid. I would actually be quite annoyed if New Horizons was exactly the same as New Leaf because where is the fun in that?
> 
> If you're craving what was in that game, go and play it. But don't complain that New Horizons isn't the same, because it's not supposed to be. Sorry if I'm being kinda rude, but it annoys me when people say that. What's the point in making a new game in the first place if you're just copy and pasting.


A copy paste of NL no, but AC has some core features that make the game. Fishing and catching bugs, of course, growing flowers and so on are all features that have always been in AC games and should never leave. I don’t want a copy of NL because I didn’t like NL in the first place, but when you have been a dedicated player for other 15 years and you always loved the game, it can make you pretty upset when you realise they have stripped down the core features just to leave a tremendous amount of space to customisation. There must be a better balance, where you have different NPCs and shops, like NL, and the fun of terraforming as well. Too much of one thing and too little of the other it’s not great. The game can be unique without loosing its own “soul”


----------



## moonford (Mar 30, 2021)

hmmmm, I think the pacing of the new updates is fine as many others have said we average around one update per month which is something that all of us should have some appreciation for, I myself have not been particularly interested in much of the recent updates' content as I feel they do not necessarily cater to the prospects I have for the game.

personally, my main concerns would be with the quality of life aspects of the game. i definitely think the game could do with some quality of life changes throughout the year and the recent updates, to me, indicate that we are heading in that direction after a year on from the game's initial release. it's important to realise that the developers of the game are listening to us and they, like us, play this game regularly so I'm sure they have picked up on the some of the same issues that we have and I'm sure they appreciate the feedback from the fanbase. they just need time.

as for people's speculative optimism, I do think this is an issue on behalf of some of the fanbase. some people expect too much and when they receive less than what they expected (even when the game is updated every month in some capacity) they get annoyed and even panicky. animal crossing is intended to be a laid-back game, you're meant to take breaks from it (I had a hiatus from August 2020 - January 2021, with some playtime in that period). so I think these people pacing themselves would be the better solution presently speaking.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 30, 2021)

LuluLove102 said:


> it can make you pretty upset when you realise they have stripped down the core features just to leave a tremendous amount of space to customisation. There must be a better balance, where you have different NPCs and shops, like NL, and the fun of terraforming as well. Too much of one thing and too little of the other it’s not great. The game can be unique without loosing its own “soul”


Genuine question here.
When you talk about core features being missing, are you talking about charm in the game?
Because like I dont think going to Harriet was a core feature. The core feature was the customisation. The charm was how you got it.
Brewster is not a core feature. It provided no content to the game. It was just charming.
Police station was just a lost and found. We have one of them just without an npc. 
I dont think any core feature is missing. You could argue the charm attached to them is though.


----------



## moonford (Mar 30, 2021)

to add on, I know that people eager for the likes of Brewster and other NPCs to make a return to the game as they and the features they bring with them are staples of the franchise.

you're allowed to be optimistic about these guys possibly making a return with new features in the future but it's important to keep your expectations in check. they may never return even though the datamines from last year seem to suggest otherwise - I'm somewhat optimistic but I wouldn't be devastated if they didn't come back. 

with that said, I really miss Brewster, Pelly, Phyllis, Pete and everyone else! my imagination has went wild with the possibilities for their features and roles in New Horizons, if they were to ever make a return. I'd love to see them again.


----------



## LuluLove102 (Mar 30, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Genuine question here.
> When you talk about core features being missing, are you talking about charm in the game?
> Because like I dont think going to Harriet was a core feature. The core feature was the customisation. The charm was how you got it.
> Brewster is not a core feature. It provided no content to the game. It was just charming.
> ...


Yes that’s what I meant! Sorry but English is not my first language and sometimes I write things that totally make sense in my own language but they don’t hit the point on English. 
I think that NH lacks charm everywhere, from villager personalities to whatever interactions you can have with them. They are not in the game to be your friends, they are just puppets to exhibit on your dream address. So yeah, what NH misses is the charm of previous games. It’s too oriented on looking good and most of the times it feels shallow.


----------



## moonford (Mar 30, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Genuine question here.
> When you talk about core features being missing, are you talking about charm in the game?
> Because like I dont think going to Harriet was a core feature. The core feature was the customisation. The charm was how you got it.
> Brewster is not a core feature. It provided no content to the game. It was just charming.
> ...



I feel like that's it really, people just really miss the old NPCs and the charisma they brought with them. They were core characters for a long time so it's understandable.

As for the café and such, New Horizons is really _the_ game in which players have the creative capabilities of really making those features shine (in terms of design and such) so it's a shame that they're not with us even if they aren't "core features" of the series. in my mind, those buildings could take some elements from what we could do in Happy Home Designer as many of that game's features were implemented into this game. but again, that's just idealism lol

I'm fine with or without


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Mar 30, 2021)

LuluLove102 said:


> A copy paste of NL no, but AC has some core features that make the game. Fishing and catching bugs, of course, growing flowers and so on are all features that have always been in AC games and should never leave. I don’t want a copy of NL because I didn’t like NL in the first place, but when you have been a dedicated player for other 15 years and you always loved the game, it can make you pretty upset when you realise they have stripped down the core features just to leave a tremendous amount of space to customisation. There must be a better balance, where you have different NPCs and shops, like NL, and the fun of terraforming as well. Too much of one thing and too little of the other it’s not great. The game can be unique without loosing its own “soul”



I do agree with you there. I too miss some of the NPC's that were in past games. I'm not saying that New Horizons isn't missing stuff, I'm just saying I don't want it too be an exact replica of New Leaf as that seems pointless too me. But yes, there is a lot missing and it needs to balanced out more 100%.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 30, 2021)

peachycrossing9 said:


> I do agree with you there. I too miss some of the NPC's that were in past games. I'm not saying that New Horizons isn't missing stuff, I'm just saying I don't want it too be an exact replica of New Leaf as that seems pointless too me. But yes, there is a lot missing and it needs to balanced out more 100%.


You're right! Nothing's more disheartening than buying the same game twice. I'm hoping in the next year or so, we'll get some main stuff back so NH will be the best AC game.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 30, 2021)

You can complain about the game but, it gets to a point where it's excessive and just seems like you're being a negative Nancy and nitpicky. To complain about the game constantly and mask it as your "opinion" it starts to make your opinion look like trash thus, it becomes unwanted. You just have to find a way to balance the negative with the positive.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 30, 2021)

Living Fossil said:


> I'm too lazy to _read all the posts,_ so what I might have to say now MIGHT have been said before by someone else.
> 
> First of all, people who are defending the game and Nintendo by saying what we have now is fine... Just no. Stop. New Horizons is not fine where it is now and its been 1 year. Not even a big anniversary update happened. Do you guys know how much New Horizons have sold as a game? This is not acceptable how slow the updates are rolling in. If you are fine with this it means:
> 
> ...


*claps*

I'm not a fan of paid DLC, especially for content we _should_ have had to begin with but I feel your frustration.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 30, 2021)

Living Fossil said:


> If you are fine with this it means:
> 
> 1.* You are either new to Animal Crossing and never played the older games with so much more furniture and content.
> 
> 2. You think complaining is too ENTITLED of us to be demanding necessary change to a bare bones game.*


Or 3) you are honestly very happy and satisfied with the game.

I mean seriously, how anyone can put over 1000 hours into a game and then call it bare bones is beyond me.
You got over 1000 hours of content that you say you loved. That is so far from bare bones that to call it that... yeah it is entitled crying


----------



## Living Fossil (Mar 30, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Or 3) you are honestly very happy and satisfied with the game.
> 
> I mean seriously, how anyone can put over 1000 hours into a game and then call it bare bones is beyond me.
> You got over 1000 hours of content that you say you loved. That is so far from bare bones that to call it that... yeah it is entitled crying


I know that by me having +1000 hours and crying about the game being boring and bare bones is very ironic itself yes, but hey to be fair: Covid happened and I play a lot of online with friends so the hours kept adding up haha. However that doesn't mean we don't have the right to not complain *for the lack of previous content that should have been in this game.*

	Post automatically merged: Mar 30, 2021



Corrie said:


> *claps*
> 
> I'm not a fan of paid DLC, especially for content we _should_ have had to begin with but I feel your frustration.


Well, neither am I but I feel like they must have removed it all for a reason then, no? It feels stupid to pay for things that have been in all the older games but... Here we are.

I suppose what would be justified is if they gave all that back, with all pocket camp items, and then new things as well. Be that from furniture to new hairstyles and eyes and more. Then yes, paid DLC is fine in those standards.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 30, 2021)

Living Fossil said:


> However that doesn't mean we don't have the right to not complain *for the lack of previous content that should have been in this game.*


Its debatable if it should have been in the game or not. Personally I dont care about most of it and some of the things I don't want back at all (gyroids and luck)

I honestly think the game is great as it is and the best in the series by a large margin.
Its not my first animal crossing game. I played every entry before it came out. I still prefer this one.

I dont think the game is bare bones. I have nearly 1000 hours on it. 

I probably wouldn't have replied to you at all if you didn't try to imply that there is something wrong with those who actually are happy with the game, or that they couldn't possibly have been a fan of the series before it came out.


----------



## NatsumiSummer (Mar 30, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I probably wouldn't have replied to you at all if you didn't try to imply that there is something wrong with those who actually are happy with the game, or that they couldn't possibly have been a fan of the series before it came out.



I agree with this completely. It was completely arrogant and misguided of Living Fossil to imply that, since I also played every Animal Crossing game (starting with Wild World, but I also played the GameCube version a crapload), and I find each installment has their own charm. I myself am currently enjoying New Horizons. I have logged nearly 2,200 hours into the game. I don't think I am messed up or CRAZY in the head to find this game VERY enjoyable.

It's like saying, "If you find this new Jet fighter exciting, then you are either a BRAND new freaking pilot or crazy because this Jet fighter has barely any new features and whatnot" to a group of jet fighter enthusiasts, because while some might agree with you that said jet fighter is lacking in some key features, there will be a large group of veteran pilots that will enjoy that new jet fighter despite what it lacks. You can't just group ALL veterans of whatever into two big groups or you will risk alienating yourself, and making yourself look arrogant and rude.

Also I don't think people who "complain" are being entitled (some are, some aren't, and then there are others that might just complain because they see other people doing it,) so I don't fall into that camp either.. So... Living Fossil, where do I fall? Are my feelings toward this INVALID because I am a veteran who doesn't share your thoughts of this game? Are you literally going to tell me and other veterans who enjoy this game, that our feelings are invalid? Because it sounds like you BELIEVE our feelings are invalid or we all collectively think you are entitled. Which I in the very least don't think you are being entitled. Nor do I find this game boring, and I am a veteran to the series.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Mar 30, 2021)

Living Fossil said:


> I know that by me having +1000 hours and crying about the game being boring and bare bones is very ironic itself yes, but hey to be fair: Covid happened and I play a lot of online with friends so the hours kept adding up haha. However that doesn't mean we don't have the right to not complain *for the lack of previous content that should have been in this game.*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 30, 2021
> 
> ...


Hang on. "... lack of previous content that should have been in this game."

Should have been in this game according to who exactly? You?

I'll say it again. Nintendo does not have to change their plans with their game that they created because you think it should be more like previous titles. You can complain all you want, but there is zero basis for the statement that ANYTHING "should" have been in the game.

I don't think the problem is that the updates are coming out too slow. I think there are a couple of other problems. One being a lack of transparency. Announcements are coming too slowly, or maybe too late. They announce something a week before they put it out. It would be better, in my opinion, to make the announcement a few weeks out so we know what they're working on getting to us. The other problem, from what I can see, is this perception that just because there was X Y and Z in previous titles means that it's illogical for it to _not_ have been in this game *regardless of the fact that we have other, new gameplay that was not in any of the previous titles.*

You know, if you think this is all so easy, please. Make your own game and show us how simple it is! I would absolutely love to see it!


----------



## Lavamaize (Mar 30, 2021)

I think one of the main issues is that New Horizons was a huge step up from any of the previous titles and while the overall game may be a big step up, some of the features remained similar to previous games instead of stepping up too. For example, with the addition of being able to decorate the outside in New Horizons, you would expect much more furniture in NH, but it almost seems as if the amount of furniture is similar to New Leaf. Another example is events and extra features. Since NH seem like a much bigger AC title than previous games in the series you would also think there would be more events and new features, but instead it has once again remained the same or less than New Leaf, such as not having places like a cafe yet. I also think another issue is that while New Horizons is a huge game in the AC series, they seem to role out new features too slowly that you would expect to have in the game very close to release.


----------



## Matt0106 (Mar 30, 2021)

Living Fossil said:


> 1.* You are either new to Animal Crossing and never played the older games with so much more furniture and content.
> 
> 2. You think complaining is too ENTITLED of us to be demanding necessary change to a bare bones game.*



Huh? Okay so I guess my hours in New Leaf are just out the window, I guess.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Mar 30, 2021)

Living Fossil said:


> I'm too lazy to _read all the posts,_ so what I might have to say now MIGHT have been said before by someone else.
> 
> First of all, people who are defending the game and Nintendo by saying what we have now is fine... Just no. Stop. New Horizons is not fine where it is now and its been 1 year. Not even a big anniversary update happened. Do you guys know how much New Horizons have sold as a game? This is not acceptable how slow the updates are rolling in. If you are fine with this it means:
> 
> ...



Hi, as a new player to the AC franchise I would like to add to the rest of responses to this that in no way do I agree that my opinion about the game and it’s relative merits is invalidated.

I have played the game under discussion and am also able to use the internet and see what existed in previous games. My opinion on whether ACNH is fun _to me_ in no way requires me to have some sort of years long CV of animal crossing experience.

yes, I realize fully that there are furniture and characters from previous not included ACNH, but we are all entitled to our own opinions on whether that is a lack. And how significant it is (and love and sympathy to those who do miss things but allow others to have opinions)

i don’t think it is really worth going into it too more with you.  But stating that your own personal opinions are fact and invalidating the opinions of those who don’t agree with you is just out of line in my opinion. I’ve never called anyone entitled, I’ve never said people can’t complain or hold whatever opinion they want, so please do the rest of us the same courtesy.

I do not appreciate gatekeeping of my right to have opinions about this game.


----------



## Matt0106 (Mar 30, 2021)

Living Fossil said:


> Basically New Horizons is the Pokémon Sword/Shield of Animal Crossing. The whole "National Dex" cut. Or in other words: they removed a lot of old content for no reason.



Also personally, New Horizons is MILES ahead of Pokemon. At least they have new additions, animations and graphics to back up what was cut. The two are not comparable in the slightest. Not to mention a ton of free updates for returning content vs. Pokemon's $40 DLC model for returning content (and it's not even all the Pokemon soooooooo).

	Post automatically merged: Mar 30, 2021



WaileaNoRei said:


> I do not appreciate gatekeeping of my right to have opinions about this game.


This, this, this, this, this, this.


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles (Mar 30, 2021)

Living Fossil said:


> 1.* You are either new to Animal Crossing and never played the older games with so much more furniture and content.
> 
> 2. You think complaining is too ENTITLED of us to be demanding necessary change to a bare bones game.*



I mean I've been playing since the GameCube and I adore NH soooo.

While I do think NH is missing some things I personally would like to see, there is absolutely no obligation for them to be put in, and I accept that. The game is not bare bones by any stretch, and this was actually addressed in the latest TBT Direct.

Telling people who enjoy the game to "stop," "just no" to defending our opinions, and that the updates (or lack of) are unacceptable? Like, jfc? Yikes.

Edit: Also "necessary change" is literally subjective. There is nothing "necessary" that needs to be added to any game unless it's a bug fix. (And some games don't even get those - looking at you, Witcher.)


----------



## Nooblord (Mar 30, 2021)

2 shops 1 upgrade.
WW had far less items than NL yet had, what, 3 upgrades?
1 museum 2 upgrades to include things we would have expected to come with the museum.
Redd was an “update”
Diving/Pascal was an “update”

Once you upgrade Nook’s Cranny and the museum there isn’t anything else to work towards, other than designing your island/house.

Nothing to really spend big bells on. No huge projects to plot down or exterior themes for your home or RS. Bells feel useless in this game.

The fact that they’ve axed so many special characters, rather than find a new purpose for them is pretty lame. We already had a Kapp’n that spoke like a pirate, yet we end up with Gulliver in a pirate costume giving us pirate items? Maybe they have plans for Kapp’n but Gulliver taking up a spot for what could’ve been another character feels lazy.

Katrina finally makes an appearance over a year later. Well, her head does. On the app most people don’t even have downloaded on their phones. Why not give her a little fortune telling booth outside of RS, and give Label a break every now and then.

Speaking of Label... is she ever going to join her sisters? They’re just gonna leave her out there in the sun, rain, and snow giving us the same themes to work with over and over and over again. In past games those fasion evaluations led to something. Maybe it’ll be in a later “update”.

No minigames. I get that Tortimer Island in NL had a bad rep with all the predators on there preying on children but at least let us play games with our friends.

(I have a feeling something like that is coming considering there are conveniently 8 seats in the airport. Now that would be an update.)

Yup, the virus happened. Doesn’t mean this slow trickle of content should be welcomed with open arms. The virus is a valid excuse for the lackluster “updates”. That’s all it is.
Don’t make it an excuse to dismiss the criticisms people have with the game.

Why shut people down who are just sharing ideas they think would improve the game?
This “shhh, all is as it should be” mentality is creepy. Geez.

Thoughts on joy-con drift? Or is that not allowed to be criticized either?


----------



## Eureka (Mar 30, 2021)

I will say in my opinion, New Horizons is fine where it is right now. It has had consistent free updates every few months for a year and continuing. In this day in age with how gaming companies are behaving, that is pretty huge actually.

Sometimes I really wonder if people actually play other games?  Just an example: I've been playing Monster Hunter Rise and bought cosmetic elf ears for almost $2. Many companies charge money for the smallest little things, so yes the fact all the New Horizons updates have been free is surprising. Having to wait many months to get a single DLC that costs around $30 is quite normal with other games as well.

For those that point out all the items in Pocket Camp... I hope they know that game is Pay to Win and filled with lots of microtransactions.

Comparing ACNH to Pokemon S&S: They are not even comparable in my opinion. I have played a ton of ACNH and lots of Pokemon Shield. Pokemon released an expansion pass with the DLC for $30. That is on-top of $60 for the base game and online subscription fee to be able to trade which is needed to complete your Pokedex. ACNH updates are free. Oh by the way, Pokemon S&S came out November 12th 2019. The first DLC came out June 17, 2020, while the second was released on October 22, 2020. So as you can see had to wait quite a while for DLC and you had to pay $30 for it. Considering the price, the DLC's were very underwhelming in my opinion.

People really be acting like criticism is shunned when there are threads talking about this stuff daily and a dedicated rant thread.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 30, 2021)

ivelostmyspectacles said:


> I mean I've been playing since the GameCube and I adore NH soooo.
> 
> While I do think NH is missing some things I personally would like to see, there is absolutely no obligation for them to be put in, and I accept that. The game is not bare bones by any stretch, and this was actually addressed in the latest TBT Direct.
> Are
> ...


This is for the #newhorzionsisbarebones people so, you really don't have to read all of this is you're not one of those people 
Thank you! You just took most of the words from my mouth! Even though wild world was my first game, I still agree.
People should have the right to have opinions. Yeah, we get that new horizons doesn't have everything in it yet, but it's technically in beta (in a way).
See, when Nintendo spent all those years making new horizons, they probably didn't have enough time to add all, the npcs. So, they are doing the updates, and they are going every month, which i don't mind. And, Nintendo clearly cares about us, because they added the design slots everyone was complaining about. If Nintendo didn't care we would have:
no bunny day (which some people would probably love)
No may day tour and museum day
No redd
No Leif
No diving, no gullivaar (however you spell that)
No firework shows 
No dreaming
No diverse hairstyles 
No turkey day
No toy day
No wedding day
No festivale
No mario items
So, I'm sure the npcs will be added back in some way. Maybe not all of them, but somebody on another thread said (think it was @Rosch but maybe it wasn’t) lottie is in the game's files as her tune when you would talk to her changed and Brewster and gyroids are inthe games files, so maybe they will come back. As for everyone else, not sure as of 3/30/21


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles (Mar 30, 2021)

Also I just want to add there's a difference between a person sharing things they think could improve the game versus telling people to stop defending and enjoying the game for what it is.


----------



## mirukushake (Mar 30, 2021)

I always find the "only new fans like New Horizons" take a bad one, because it's not like long time fans are some monolith that all want the same thing out of the game. I have several hundred hours total in New Leaf, but I went to Brewster's maybe like... 5 times. I hated the mini games on the island. I think gyroids are creepy and would be fine with them never coming back.

New Horizons certainly appeals to some _playstyles_ more than others, but that appeal is in no way simply divided by "veteran" vs "newcomer."


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles (Mar 30, 2021)

mirukushake said:


> I think gyroids are creepy and would be fine with them never coming back.



I laughed out loud. 

I agree


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Mar 30, 2021)

I put 1400+ hours into New Leaf over a couple years.. I made it to like 1000 hours in New Horizons in less than a year. 

While there's a lot I want added to NH, I am overall satisfied with the game. I think in the long run it will end up being better than NL. But it will take time.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 30, 2021)

Just wanted to add for context as to when I say people are being entitled.

I dont think its entitled to be unhappy with the game. I don't think its being entitled to want changes, or updates, or anything like that.
I dont think its entitled to dislike the game.
I dont think its entitled to think its a bad animal crossing game.
I dont think its entitled to get your hopes up about an update and be disappointed it hasn't happened.

I only think its being entitled when people think they are actually owed something.
I think people are being entitled when they get actually angry that they haven't gotten their way.
I think people are being entitled when they have got hundreds if not thousands of hours of fun out of the game, but now they don't know what else to do, the game should provide them with it and if not, nintendo are in the wrong.

Hope that clears up that I don't think being critical is being entitled.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 30, 2021)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I put 1400+ hours into New Leaf over a couple years.. I made it to like 1000 hours in New Horizons in less than a year.
> 
> While there's a lot I want added to NH, I am overall satisfied with the game. I think in the long run it will end up being better than NL. But it will take time.


Maybe, if Nintendo adds some of the old staples of animal crossing and makes something new, like maybe more hairstyles that we've never seen before and a color picked that looks like this: 



As you can see, this is the design app. But maybe one idea for something new is that you could choose your hair color like this. (I really hope this gets added, getting a little tired of reading angry new horizons players on the acnh rant thread because light brown hair isn't in the game yet)


----------



## Dunquixote (Mar 30, 2021)

I personally have stopped waiting for the updates or expecting anything. I found it only led to disappointment and I lost interest in playing the game so I took a break. I still want many things, but seeing what we have at one year mark, I am not too optimistic. However, I have not given up on this game yet. I still enjoy it in spite it disappointing me at many times.

Also, seeing some comments above I just want to put my two cents in. there is nothing wrong with complaining and not being happy about the game. sure it gets wearisome if there are complaints in every thread unless it is constructive criticism (at least to me). I do not like when people attack others and accuse them of being greedy or whatever. It’s fine to defend Nintendo if you really support all of their decisions. But no need to bash others that feel differently. This isn’t directed at anyone or any particular comment—this goes towards both sides.  I just remember the arguments in the past that started similar to the posts I read and really hope we can avoid more of those.


----------



## mirukushake (Mar 30, 2021)

ivelostmyspectacles said:


> I laughed out loud.
> 
> I agree



I don't think digging up funerary objects that take up a bunch of storage space and make weird noises is peak content but the internet has informed me I'm wrong. You live and you learn.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 30, 2021)

mirukushake said:


> I don't think digging up funerary objects that take up a bunch of storage space and make weird noises is peak content but the internet has informed me I'm wrong. You live and you learn.


Gyroids to me, are everything people hate about bunny day.
All I wanted was fossils, not a load of useless junk.


----------



## Rosch (Mar 30, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> This is for the #newhorzionsisbarebones people so, you really don't have to read all of this is you're not one of those people
> Thank you! You just took most of the words from my mouth! Even though wild world was my first game, I still agree.
> People should have the right to have opinions. Yeah, we get that new horizons doesn't have everything in it yet, but it's technically in beta (in a way).
> See, when Nintendo spent all those years making new horizons, they probably didn't have enough time to add all, the npcs. So, they are doing the updates, and they are going every month, which i don't mind. And, Nintendo clearly cares about us, because they added the design slots everyone was complaining about. If Nintendo didn't care we would have:
> ...


Yep. That was me.

If I'm not mistaken, the Sanrio characters also had their melody data updated in a prior update before they were introduced. So I have high hopes regarding Lottie. And as I've laid down in one of my earlier posts in this thread, there is really nothing else significant coming for the rest of the year since most major mechanics (diving, art, bushes, dreams), events and NPCs (Leif, Redd, Pascal, Gullivarrr, Luna) have been added into the game. The upcoming updates should become interesting.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 30, 2021)

Okay wow. There is a lot of debates on this and I will step in and say how I truly feel about the game. When I first played New Horizons it was the game that helped me through the pandemic and I had my fun playing the game. I enjoyed my time playing it. I used to play every single day doing nothing but terraforming my island and of course catching fish and bugs. Which was like the first 3 months I spent playing this game. Then by October 2020 when I was done making my island and completing the museum (Got all the Fish, Bugs, Art and Fossils) I am just like "well now what do I do?". As for making friends well lets just say I had a bad experience making friends, because I know people told me this game was full of "nice people" but sadly I got the opposite. 

Let me make one thing perfectly clear, Animal Crossing New Horizons is a good game, the graphics are great and they did improve alot of gameplay elements that makes it more easy to play the game. It does things way better than past AC games like  There is more Storage in your home,  Your villagers don't move out on their own without telling you,  Items stack automatically, and There is more Pocket Storage. 

As much as I given this game so much flack, I will say that yeah its true that every game of AC has its negatives and positives. I can appreciate New Horizons more for having better pocket/home storage, villagers with thought bubbles wanting to move out, items stack automatically, and you can shake trees while holding a net. Those things help shape up the gameplay a lot more better. 

I know what I'm saying is not going to change others opinions and thats fine because again everyone has different viewpoints and opinions but the thing is we should not be too defensive whenever someone like calls out a flaw in the game, it should be acknowledged. Just throwing this out there in case if people still think I'm attacking them when really I'm not.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 30, 2021)

Still lowkey waiting for the older sets in the game to return (Classic, Regal, Ranch, etc). Not expecting them to but just sitting here hoping is all.


----------



## NatsumiSummer (Mar 30, 2021)

Corrie said:


> Still lowkey waiting for the older sets in the game to return (Classic, Regal, Ranch, etc). Not expecting them to but just sitting here hoping is all.



Sorta hoping for that as well, but if they don't then oh well... also I can see the cabin set not returning, because we have log furniture that looks REAL similar to that set, so it would be VERY redundant for that set to return (unless they give that set a complete redesign)


----------



## Chris (Mar 30, 2021)

Thread closed for staff review. It may or may not be reopened after.

This will take a while. It's 4:30am and I need a few more hours sleep before tackling the reports that have come in related to this thread. Night all.


----------



## Chris (Mar 31, 2021)

Upon review this thread will not be reopened.

Some of you will receive forum etiquette reminders or warnings concerning respecting others. Regardless of whether or not you are one of these users I would like to advise everyone who participated in this thread to re-read our  ACNH Board Post Quality Etiquette Reminder in addition to Section 1.1. Respecting Others of our Rules and Guidelines. We want for everyone on The Bell Tree to feel comfortable expressing their opinions without fear of being personally attacked.

Going forward, please keep in mind that if you have are responding to a post that you disagree with that you should ensure that your post only comments on their argument/opinion; it should not attack, insult, or otherwise undermine them as a person. If you need to criticise someone on a personal level in order to make your point you have already lost the debate.


----------

